# 1.5g Cycle log



## Valdosta (Jun 3, 2022)

Gunna be doing a test only cycle, maybe with some sdrol or dbol here and there. 12 weeks. Started a new log just for this cycle, other log got derailed, will return to it but i want this one kinda strict.

Stack:
1.5g test cyp / wk

Diet:
3 cups white rice
2lbs (measured raw) chicken
1lb (cooked) turkey breast

450 carbs
300g protein
3800 calories

Morning weight: 185lbs

Any critiques? Will be having a can of vegetables and some fruits for vitamins but figured I'm hitting my macros without listing them. Just looking to put on a good bit of size by the end of august. May post daily workouts here or just weekly updates. not sure


----------



## TomJ (Jun 3, 2022)

you dont need 1.5 grams


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Gunna be doing a test only cycle, maybe with some sdrol or dbol here and there. 12 weeks. Started a new log just for this cycle, other log got derailed, will return to it but i want this one kinda strict.
> 
> Stack:
> 1.5g test cyp pinned biweekly
> ...



Not going to bug.you about anything
Why Bi weekly?

Why not 750mg Weekly?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 3, 2022)

TomJ said:


> you dont need 1.5 grams



Well, its technically 750mg a week

I.hope


----------



## TomJ (Jun 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well, its technically 750mg a week
> 
> I.hope


im pretty sure he meant twice a week. 

if he really meant biweekly then thats a whole other issue


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 3, 2022)

TomJ said:


> im pretty sure he meant twice a week.
> 
> if he really meant biweekly then thats a whole other issue



I hope not
Thats excessive
750mg Test only, for me is CRAZY gains at 230-240 lbs


----------



## TomJ (Jun 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I hope not
> Thats excessive
> 750mg Test only, for me is CRAZY gains at 230-240 lbs


agreed, my competition offseason was 750 test 350 npp. and im 60lbs heavier than valdosta.

id never go over 750 a week test


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 3, 2022)

editted for clarity


----------



## TomJ (Jun 3, 2022)

oh


Valdosta said:


> editted for clarity


 oh thats good, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 3, 2022)

Buddy in all seriousness you need to hire a good coach.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 3, 2022)

1.5 grams of Test is a lot for being 185 lbs brother
Id take @RiR0 advice
Drop the gear lower, hire a coach and warch the gains add up.

Leave room for adding more drugs later and get the essentials down now


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 3, 2022)

Cut your drugs in half and hop on the dc 2 way split. 
You need to optimize diet and training first. 
Throwing more drugs on it isn’t the answer


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 3, 2022)

Man I am with you guys. My sweet spot is around 400 mg test a week. Only a few times have I gone with 600 mg/week. I will likely never go over 600 mg/week.

I really need to go on a TRT only and do a max of 200/week for a while (might end up doing 100 per week).


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Gunna be doing a test only cycle, maybe with some sdrol or dbol here and there. 12 weeks. Started a new log just for this cycle, other log got derailed, will return to it but i want this one kinda strict.
> 
> Stack:
> 1.5g test cyp / wk
> ...




What was your last "high" cycle of test? Was it a gram? and now you're jumping to 1.5 grams? Or where was it? 

Everyone has a point, a limit, to the dose. The sides get in the way and you end up feeling like crap. It SOUNDS good when you plan it out and then about 6-8 weeks in you're like "holy fuck, what am I doing?" At that point, you already bonk out because you feel crappy and you spin your wheels. Just trying to steer you in the better direction before you hit that breaking point.

I think you're going to hit that only because most guys DO. But I don't know what your cycle history with test has been. Maybe I'm wrong and you've already done a heavy test cycle of 1,000 to 1,250 mg/week with no issues or problems. Most guys would rather scale it back and ENJOY what they are doing. Some hard cycles feel more like work than an enjoyable hobby.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 3, 2022)

…….


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 3, 2022)

Here’s an honest question for you: do you really believe that 1.5 grams of test is a reasonable and necessary dose for a person weighing 185 lbs?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Here’s an honest question for you: do you really believe that 1.5 grams of test is a reasonable and necessary dose for a person weighing 185 lbs?


Maybe if that person is 5’0 and shredded to the bone.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe if that person is 5’0 and shredded to the bone.


Yeah if Lee Priest said that he took that much I wouldn’t even bat an eye.


----------



## CJ (Jun 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe if that person is 5’0 and shredded to the bone.



THUNDER MUNCHKIN!!!


----------



## wsmwannabe (Jun 3, 2022)

I can’t add anything that hasn’t already been said. Less drugs, more diet/training/recovery focus


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Here’s an honest question for you: do you really believe that 1.5 grams of test is a reasonable and necessary dose for a person weighing 185 lbs?


nope


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> nope


Lol. That’s it?

Run your cycle. You’ll do great. 👍


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 3, 2022)

I'd be curious how your blood pressure and heart rate looks on this experiment. Please keep us informed!


----------



## CJ (Jun 3, 2022)

I can't imagine how terrible my acne would be on 1.5 g of Test  

At the end of a 400 Test/400 Deca run once, I decided to extend it with just 800 mg Test only. 

I tapped out in less than 3 weeks the acne got so bad, and I was even taking Minocycline to offset the acne. 

Fukk that!!!


----------



## Send0 (Jun 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Gunna be doing a test only cycle, maybe with some sdrol or dbol here and there. 12 weeks. Started a new log just for this cycle, other log got derailed, will return to it but i want this one kinda strict.
> 
> Stack:
> 1.5g test cyp / wk
> ...


Question.. I think you've been blasting since August of last year. Have you actually stopped blasting yet?

I'm just trying to clear up my own confusion, because you keep saying "new cycle" but I thought you technically haven't stopped the cycle that you started last year?


----------



## GSgator (Jun 3, 2022)

When I experimented  with a test  only cycle at over a gram I got so Lethargic it was counterproductive so I had to back down. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 3, 2022)

@Valdosta did you ever run that 500mg anadrol daily, like you were talking about?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @Valdosta did you ever run that 500mg anadrol daily, like you were talking about?


A whole thread of advice here. He’s reached troll status for me. Waste of time giving him a response.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 4, 2022)

I ran 1000mg of sust once for 12 weeks. My BP was so high and my rbc went thru roof. Had to get therapeutic draw to bring it down.

Every man has a limit they are willing to push.
Some are 400mg if something , another’s is 800mg if the same thing..

But what is true that the higher dose has higher side and more chances for things to go squirrels. 

But I am going to go ahead and say
@Valdosta if you do plan on running 1.5grams of test a week you better have all your ducks in a row…

And bTW you only
Weigh 185lbs? Did I read this right..

I would revamp this and maybe talk to some other guys via pm or something if you don’t want to put it On Open board so you don’t look silly.


----------



## PZT (Jun 4, 2022)

Got jelly just reading the log title


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @Valdosta did you ever run that 500mg anadrol daily, like you were talking about?


No. You guys talked me out of it, made more sense to just run other conpounds instead.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> A whole thread of advice here. He’s reached troll status for me. Waste of time giving him a response.


I'm really not looking for advice here. I meant to add the "any critiques" part about my diet to see if I should switch the numbers up a bit, but i see obviously the stack would be the main critique so i fucked up on my formatting there. Looking to document my progress and training to show what happens; learning experience for others, whether it ends up good or bad.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> No. You guys talked me out of it, made more sense to just run other conpounds instead.
> 
> I'm really not looking for advice here. I meant to add the "any critiques" part about my diet to see if I should switch the numbers up a bit, but i see obviously the stack would be the main critique so i fucked up on my formatting there. Looking to document my progress and training to show what happens; learning experience for others, whether it ends up good or bad.


Most guys already know how this will turn out. But go ahead and proceed. We’ll try our best not to say “told you so” when you drop the dose down in 6-weeks. 👍


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2022)

Smart men learn from those that travelled the path before them.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Gunna be doing a test only cycle, maybe with some sdrol or dbol here and there. 12 weeks. Started a new log just for this cycle, other log got derailed, will return to it but i want this one kinda strict.
> 
> Stack:
> 1.5g test cyp / wk
> ...


Needs more Trenavar and bulletproof coffee.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Most guys already know how this will turn out. But go ahead and proceed. We’ll try our best not to say “told you so” when you drop the dose down in 6-weeks. 👍


I’m not even going to try to not say that. 

I’m totally busting it out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Needs more Trenavar and bulletproof coffee.


My fat fuck coworker makes his version of bulletproof coffee every morning. Cracks me up. He’s got a AA battery powered whisk for the fucking MCT oil (as if that fat is any different than the other fats he over consumes).


----------



## TODAY (Jun 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My fat fuck coworker makes his version of bulletproof coffee every morning. Cracks me up. He’s got a AA battery powered whisk for the fucking MCT oil (as if that fat is any different than the other fats he over consumes).


If I could pick one fitness "influencer" to assault, it would probably be Dave Asprey.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2022)

You trying to go pro or something?


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 4, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> You trying to go pro or something?


trying to put on some size. was trapped in a shitty situation since december, don't wanna get in details but obviously some of it came up a bit ago on the forums here. Lost a lot of progress. Not happy with where I'm at and want to make changes


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> trying to put on some size. was trapped in a shitty situation since december, don't wanna get in details but obviously some of it came up a bit ago on the forums here. Lost a lot of progress. Not happy with where I'm at and want to make changes


if u do 1.5 grams your gonna put on size no doubt but then u will always need 1.5 grams of test .AAs are a mental game i dont see u cycling again without that much gear


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> trying to put on some size. was trapped in a shitty situation since december, don't wanna get in details but obviously some of it came up a bit ago on the forums here. Lost a lot of progress. Not happy with where I'm at and want to make changes


You’re fucking up. You’re putting the emphasis on more and more drugs instead of the training and diet to actually utilize the drugs.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 4, 2022)

If your hell bent on running test that high why not start at 750-1000. That 1.5 will fucking hit you like a freight train you might even feel sick for a bit are you running gear now  or is this going from 0-1000 ?


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 4, 2022)

Fuck dialing in your diet and training when you can just take irresponsible amounts of drugs and lose all your gains two months after your cycle is over because you don’t have the discipline or lifestyle to maintain them.

I’m glad to see that you have a solid plan and have your priorities straight, but why stop at 1.5g?  3g is twice as good.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Fuck dialing in your diet and training when you can just take irresponsible amounts of drugs and lose all your gains two months after your cycle is over because you don’t have the discipline or lifestyle to maintain them.
> 
> I’m glad to see that you have a solid plan and have your priorities straight, but why stop at 1.5g?  3g is twice as good.


Bruh… 1.5 gram cycle becomes a 500 mg cruise. Stay juicy my friend.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bruh… 1.5 gram cycle becomes a 500 mg cruise. Stay juicy my friend.


Juicy as fuck… always.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 4, 2022)

Day 1: Push
Bench:
225x8 245×4 265×2 185x8 185×8 135×8
Inclince:
135×8x3
Overhead BB extensions:
50×8 70x8 80x8 50x8 50x8
Pin presses:
135x8 185x10 185×8 135x10
OHP:
95×6 115×4 135×2 95×10 95×10
Lateral raises:
35x6>25x4 35×4>25x6>20x6>15x6>10x6

Day 2: Leg
Leg extensions (knee warmup):
60x8 90x8 120x6 130×8
Hack squats (calling platform 45lbs so weight listed translates to plates on side of a barbell):
135×10 225x10 275x8 315x6 315x6 225x8 225x5
deadlift 455x6 cuz a friend had it loaded and failed a pr so i flexxed
seated calf raises:
2 plates, 2 plates and 2 25s, 2 plates and 2 25s, 2 plates. dont count on these, maybe i will in the future, just til it burns then abother 8 or so reps. usually around 16 rep range
leg extensions: 130x6 120x6 120x6 110x6

didnt hit nearly as many exercises as id like to, easing in to it.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Day 1: Push
> Bench:
> 225x8 245×4 265×2 185x8 185×8 135×8
> Inclince:
> ...


This is honestly shit and a ton of volume for no reason


----------



## GSgator (Jun 4, 2022)

Fuck I thought I ran the gauntlet  at the gym and you still had more exercises you didn’t get to.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Fuck I thought I ran the gauntlet  at the gym and you still had more exercises you didn’t get to.


That’s his whole problem he takes the more is better approach to training, diet, and drugs. 

He doesn’t realize that more isn’t better, more is counterproductive


----------



## GSgator (Jun 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s his whole problem he takes the more is better approach to training, diet, and drugs.
> 
> He doesn’t realize that more isn’t better, more is counterproductive


Hey Val listen to these guys I had the same approach as you until reading what Riro and CJ have been preaching the whole time . They also have research to back up the you don’t need to push tons of volume to grow. You will just end  up wrecking your joints.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Most guys already know how this will turn out. But go ahead and proceed. We’ll try our best not to say “told you so” when you drop the dose down in 6-weeks. 👍


A person that ask advice but then does the opposite of what is suggested is called a 
ASKHOLE..!!!
Anyway..
He is stuck on what he is gonna do so we will sit back and watch..
And oh yes my brother..
You will most def be the first to say I told you sooooo..
It couldn’t be any other way.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Hey Val listen to these guys I had the same approach as you until reading what Riro and CJ have been preaching the whole time . They also have research to back up the you don’t need to push tons of volume to grow. You will just end  up wrecking your joints.


link


----------



## GSgator (Jun 4, 2022)

__





						Nutrition and training videos and articles
					

This thread is for videos and articles about nutrition and training. Information to discuss and educate.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## GSgator (Jun 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a lot but it definitely got me redesigning my workout programs .


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 4, 2022)

He does this every couple of months.  Asks for advice on his bullshit training, diet and drugs and then argues and completely ignores everything everyone says.  It is a game he likes to play.  He's a 23 year old kid with zero patience and zero knowledge.  He wants the quick and easy way to everything.  This will get derailed in a few weeks by another girlfriend issue or his inability to eat nothing but chicken and rice for 3 months or he'll get even more impatient and ask if he can add 4,000 calories of peanuts a day to his diet.  Eject now and save yourself the frustration.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This is honestly shit and a ton of volume for no reason



Yeah, since weve been going over it in a lot of threads, ive been watching out for junk volume.
He has barely any working sets jn there and a bunch of low weight volume for no reason after working sets.

Like, if i hit a true RPE 10 for 2 sets of 12 on say Hammer Strength incline chest press.
I aint doing shit after that.
Maybe a drop set on #2
But theres no point in drpping weight to 75%.. then pumping out another 12 reps at a lower weight.... 


My soreness has gone WAYYY the fuck up and my time in the gym has gone way the fuck down


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, since weve been going over it in a lot of threads, ive been watching out for junk volume.
> He has barely any working sets jn there and a bunch of low weight volume for no reason after working sets.
> 
> Like, if i hit a true RPE 10 for 2 sets of 12 on say Hammer Strength incline chest press.
> ...


Dude. Warmup. You gotta warmdown too. It’s all about the warmdown sets!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude. Warmup. You gotta warmdown too. It’s all about the warmdown sets!



Actually thats a big one
Not the Joke part obviously.. fucking warmdowns lol
I was convinced i needed 4 warmup/buildup sets

Not even close when im running hypertrophy (I still do around 5 jumps for a 3RM working set.)
Once im "Warmed up" on shoulders.. why the fuck am i "Warming up" AGAIN with 2 or 3 sets on my next shoulder exercise... theyre fucking warm enough

Ive taken that stupid additional warmup time and applied it to working sets, so im getting more MAX sets in... while spending less time and growing more


----------



## GSgator (Jun 4, 2022)

Same here every damn exercises I’m  pounding out  1-2  12 fast pace reps for warm-ups adding that up I am doing easily  neatly 60 reps in a 1 body part workout of just stupid wasted reps . I was programmed more is better no wonder why my fucking joints are beat down .


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, since weve been going over it in a lot of threads, ive been watching out for junk volume.
> He has barely any working sets jn there and a bunch of low weight volume for no reason after working sets.
> 
> Like, if i hit a true RPE 10 for 2 sets of 12 on say Hammer Strength incline chest press.
> ...


I'm still fighting the volume monster. That fukker just won't die!!!  🤣


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 4, 2022)

Going to start DC training. I like to spend 8-10hours a week in the gym so idk what i'm gunna do with my free time. Seems so counterproductive but since the shortenned workouts are enough to break down @RiR0 and you other massmonsters, they oughtta be enough for me.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm still fighting the volume monster. That fukker just won't die!!!  🤣


It took me a few years to slay this beast and realize that if I had anything left in the tank after about my second exercise for a muscle group, I wasn’t training hard enough.

Back I generally do three movements for, but that’s because it’s such a huge muscle group.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Going to start DC training. I like to spend 8-10hours a week in the gym so idk what i'm gunna do with my free time. Seems so counterproductive but since the shortenned workouts are enough to break down @RiR0 and you other massmonsters, they oughtta be enough for me.


Buy a cookbook and learn to make proper meals IMO.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Buy a cookbook and learn to make proper meals IMO.


im hitting 5k+ cals a day and 300g+ protein


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im hitting 5k+ cals a day and 300g+ protein


Peanuts don't count. 🚫🥜🥜🥜🚫


----------



## Yano (Jun 5, 2022)

West African Peanut Soup With Chicken Recipe
					

This West African soup is about as different from a traditional European chicken-in-a-pot  soup as you can get, flavored with ginger, garlic and chiles (sounds Chinese, yes?), and incorporating vegetables like sweet potatoes and kale Then of course there are the peanuts When it comes to the...




					cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 5, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Same here every damn exercises I’m  pounding out  1-2  12 fast pace reps for warm-ups adding that up I am doing easily  neatly 60 reps in a 1 body part workout of just stupid wasted reps . I was programmed more is better no wonder why my fucking joints are beat down .


I’m all my years of training I have never done this..

I have done high rep workouts. Just something about them I love. But recently in the last 4-5 months I have dropped the reps tremendously . Staying between the 8-15 range. 

But as far as WU goes.
This was my “WU” Bi’s/tri’s
Yesterday.
My “wu” for them was a SS of cable 
Straight bar PD SS with curls.
I did 30 reps each.
From this point there we’re no more SS in the mix.
This in my mind gets the blood flowing to the whole arm all at once. 

I try and get my knees nice before I train legs,

Back I just do a little light stretching but no WU.

Shoulders. I hit a nice stretch and then a set of 20 just to lube them up.

Chest is the same. But it I start with a flay  I will not WU again for incline or vise versa. 

But everyone has there own method of what works for them.
The key is to get the most out of our Workouts and the time in the gym that we can.
I want to get in and out. The days of me being in the gym for 1-1/2 hrs are over. 
I am at 1hr & 15min right now because I am hitting 25 cardio but usually 50min I am done.
And really don’t have much left to give after that 50min.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> Peanuts don't count. 🚫🥜🥜🥜🚫


What!!!! Who said that??


Bitch’s don’t be knowing who they fucking with. 
🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im hitting 5k+ cals a day and 300g+ protein


That’s good, but what macros are you getting along with that protein?


----------



## GSgator (Jun 5, 2022)

Here was a typical chest workout .
VOLUME KING

DB flat
50lb 12-15 reps warm up
65lb 12 harder reps
80lb  8-10 reps
85lb  6-7 reps
Incline DB and flat DB flys super set
55lb 12 reps warm up (incline DB)
Super set
65lb 8 reps   (Incline DB)
45lb 10Reps ( flys )
Super set
60lb 6-7 reps (incline DB)
40lb 10 reps (flys )
Cable cross overs
4 sets 12 reps maybe more primary goal burn out. 
Dips
3 sets 8 reps


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 5, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Here was a typical chest workout .
> VOLUME KING
> 
> DB flat
> ...


Do you always wu flat and then incline.?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 5, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Here was a typical chest workout .
> VOLUME KING
> 
> DB flat
> ...


Bro I do love high volume. Something about it..


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 5, 2022)

I just recently have tried to change my metality after critiques and and reading what other guys have posted.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro I do love high volume. Something about it..


I respond well but I’m very excited to try this new approach. Most know I’ve been on the sidelines for awhile but I want tk revamp my program. My joints can’t take that much anymore


----------



## GSgator (Jun 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I just recently have tried to change my metality after critiques and and reading what other guys have posted.


That’s were  I’m at man .


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 5, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I respond well but I’m very excited to try this new approach. Most know I’ve been on the sidelines for awhile but I want tk revamp my program. My joints can’t take that much anymore


For sure. This is where I am at.
Since I started to change it up my shoulders feel so much better…
That’s the one thing I do notice. And my elbows as well. They aren’t always achey.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> For sure. This is where I am at.
> Since I started to change it up my shoulders feel so much better…
> That’s the one thing I do notice. And my elbows as well. They aren’t always achey.


That’s  so good to hear because those exact body parts are the ones that give me a lot of trouble


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 5, 2022)

GSgator said:


> That’s  so good to hear because those exact body parts are the ones that give me a lot of trouble


Ya I am going to be 47 in 2 weeks and I want to train till I am 77😜So to get to that point god willing things need to change.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 5, 2022)

Following along for this. Have you tried running a program made by a professional?


----------



## GSgator (Jun 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Do you always wu flat and then incline.?


It just depended my workouts were all over the place I stuck to the same body parts but had such a variety. With the  process of volume I also had the confused the muscles and always keep them guessing mind frame lol. Nothing was the same week to week it always changed.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Following along for this. Have you tried running a program made by a professional?


i tried. i started reading the stuff you sent me 3 times but gave up😭. it was a lot of pages. still have it saved for a rainy day


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s good, but what macros are you getting along with that protein?


rest of calories are all from carb sources


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i tried. i started reading the stuff you sent me 3 times but gave up😭. it was a lot of pages. still have it saved for a rainy day


Fuck the reading bro just jump straight into the program. Youll see better results off of that then 1.5 grams of gear a week.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 5, 2022)

Yates style training. All Im gonna say.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 6, 2022)

workout 3:
upper

bench: 225: 6 6 4
ohp: 115: 6 4 3
cgbp: 135: 10 5 4
pullups: 10 5 3
bb row: 225: 8 6 3

had 20-30secs of rest between sets. let me know if i did it right please. havent really worked back since maybe november, cgbp is also new to me. lemme know if this was a good workout. ik flat bench isnt optimal but its the only thing i feel chest on. maybe i can try incline instead next upper day but the numbers would be even more embarassingly low.

forgot before photos in the original post, so here's progress pics from now:


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Are you going to failure on all the mini sets? 
You didn’t on bench because there’s no way you hit 6, failed took 15 deep breaths (not a timed 30 seconds) and hit 6 again 

You’re also going to have to have 2 more rotations of different exercises

You didn’t read everything I sent you did you before you just jumped into it


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you going to failure on all the mini sets?
> You didn’t on bench because there’s no way you hit 6, failed took 15 deep breaths (not a timed 30 seconds) and hit 6 again
> 
> You’re also going to have to have 2 more rotations of different exercises
> ...


u caught me. i skipped to the questions on how to do it so i could start now 😔 i thought i hit failure.  it was my first movement so i wasnt warmed up


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> u caught me. i skipped to the questions on how to do it so i could start now 😔 i thought i hit failure.  it was my first movement so i wasnt warmed up


You didn’t warm up?
Dude I’m done helping you. You’re either fucking lazy or incompetent either way I’m not going to go out of my and waste my effort on a kid who refuses to put in any effort when information is given


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You didn’t warm up?
> Dude I’m done helping you. You’re either fucking lazy or incompetent either way I’m not going to go out of my and waste my effort on a kid who refuses to put in any effort when information is given





Trendkill said:


> He does this every couple of months.  Asks for advice on his bullshit training, diet and drugs and then argues and completely ignores everything everyone says.  It is a game he likes to play.  He's a 23 year old kid with zero patience and zero knowledge.  He wants the quick and easy way to everything.  This will get derailed in a few weeks by another girlfriend issue or his inability to eat nothing but chicken and rice for 3 months or he'll get even more impatient and ask if he can add 4,000 calories of peanuts a day to his diet.  Eject now and save yourself the frustration.


I tried to warn you Dumbass.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> u caught me. i skipped to the questions on how to do it so i could start now 😔 i thought i hit failure.  it was my first movement so i wasnt warmed up


Total. Motherfucking. Troll.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> u caught me. i skipped to the questions on how to do it so i could start now 😔 i thought i hit failure.  it was my first movement so i wasnt warmed up





Valdosta said:


> workout 3:
> upper
> 
> bench: 225: 6 6 4
> ...


It would appear that you're applying the same philosophy to both your training and nutrition.

Alas, the "throw a bunch of shit into a blender and pray for the best" approach doesn't have the best track record.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I tried to warn you Dumbass.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> View attachment 23292


It's called satire @Valdosta


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's called satire @Valdosta


Not surprised it went over his head


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's called satire @Valdosta


i understand you dont actually think rir0s a dumbass and it was just for play. do u think my scooby doo impression of rir0s username was a serious statement?


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i understand you dont actually think rir0s a dumbass and it was just for play. do u think my scooby doo impression of rir0s username was a serious statement?


There's nothing serious about you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There's nothing serious about you.


Seriously retarded.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 6, 2022)

So let me get dis right??
The guy in the YouTube video with the tiny little legs and non existent calves was talking about embarking on a 1.5g of test of week blast…
Is he still going to do this??

Hehehe I thought when you guys said he was mentally special I thought you were just being cruel..
It’s official. He is def mentally special.
“I want to be politically correct so I said special.”


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 7, 2022)

@Valdosta what made you shit post me.. the fact that I called you a retard or that I said you had chicken legs.?? 
Do be such a MoMo. 
😂😂😂😂😂🤙😂😭😭😭


----------



## PZT (Jun 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There's nothing serious about you.


Only person on forum trend goes hard at. Must have really done something wrong lol


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> @Valdosta what made you shit post me.. the fact that I called you a retard or that I said you had chicken legs.??
> Do be such a MoMo.
> 😂😂😂😂😂🤙😂😭😭😭


if you actually followed my logs youd know i had to take 5 months off from legs for an injury. ive been back at them for a month or two. hoping theyll finally grow now


----------



## MindlessWork (Jun 7, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> if you actually followed my logs youd know i had to take 5 months off from legs for an injury. ive been back at them for a month or two. hoping theyll finally grow now


At least you can work upper body while your leg heals.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 7, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> At least you can work upper body while your leg heals.


No shit you fucking moron. What the fuck is wrong with you? Never mind. We know. Did you not read the part where he says he can train them again now?


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No shit you fucking moron. What the fuck is wrong with you? Never mind. We know. Did you not read the part where he says he can train them again now?


glad a greater evil came along to overshadow my decisions 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 7, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> glad a greater evil came along to overshadow my decisions 🤣


It’s impossible for anyone to be dumber than @MindlessWork so you got that going for you, which is nice.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 8, 2022)

lower day:
warmed up with 2 sets of high rep leg curls and hack squats
reverse grip ez bar curls: 40: 15 8 6
bb curls: 70: 8 5 3
standing calf raises: 3 plates/side: 18 9 5
hack squat: 3 plates/side: 9 6 4
ham curls: 150: 17 8 4

weak exercises for me. ive never really trained biceps, just relied on heavy compounds so itll take time to get them up to speed. my knees actually feel a million times better from this workout style than when I was doing high volume. I haven't had them feel 100% after a workout in a year, but they were perfect after this, and my quads still got great activation.

backs actually pretty sore still from the previous workout.

pretty optimistic to see what kinda results this style of training yields for me


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> lower day:
> warmed up with 2 sets of high rep leg curls and hack squats
> reverse grip ez bar curls: 40: 15 8 6
> bb curls: 70: 8 5 3
> ...


Still didn’t do it right.
Literally gave you all the info to read on a silver platter and you somehow still fuck it up


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Still didn’t do it right.
> Literally gave you all the info to read on a silver platter and you somehow still fuck it up


got closer tho 🥳
i'll figure it out eventually


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> got closer tho 🥳
> i'll figure it out eventually


No you literally didn’t. You’re a fucking lazy moron who half asses everything. 
You didnt do dc training. 
You did some half assed Valdosta shit. 
Dc training isn’t just rest pause everything 
You didn’t do the sets right or the order of exercises


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Anybody wanna tell dipshit failed abortion with a made up psycho girlfriend what he did wrong? 




			https://www.intensemuscle.com/forum/main-forums/the-dogg-pound/pound-puppy-forum/1615625-dc-2-way-in-2021
		




			https://www.intensemuscle.com/forum/main-forums/the-dogg-pound/20286-updated-dc-training-newbies-read-this-first-and-then-ask-questions-later


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Anybody wanna tell dipshit failed abortion with a made up psycho girlfriend what he did wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt make up a psycho girlfriend jackass. she was living with me for months and i wasnt allowed to leave for the gym sometimes or shed say shed hurt herself. had a complete grip on my life and i was completely trapped. I'm out now, and in a much better situation. even got the new babe hitting the gym with me


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i didnt make up a psycho girlfriend jackass. she was living with me for months and i wasnt allowed to leave for the gym sometimes or shed say shed hurt herself. had a complete grip on my life and i was completely trapped. I'm out now, and in a much better situation. even got the new babe hitting the gym with me


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm glad I'm not a bb lol


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 8, 2022)

yeah youre a piece of shit dude. I get source bashing cuz theyre all just here to get a couple bucks and half are here to do it in a malicious way. It's different when you switch over and attack actual members and target them over things going on in their lives


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 21, 2022)

Lowered carbs a good bit on off days.
Increased protein intake on all days.
eating a couple bags of veggie medleys or cans of veggies every day.
Putting on 2.5 lbs each week. hoping its not all water weight; we'll see if it continues after the test has fully kicked in.

knees completely fucked. feels like my shin is pulling away from the knee on compounds. having to spam leg extensions as my only quad developer, i dont know any alternatives


----------



## TODAY (Jun 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Putting on 2.5 lbs each week. hoping its not all water weight; we'll see if it continues after the test has fully kicked in.


2.5lbs per week is almost certainly mostly water and fat. 

You'd have to have an _extremely_ robust response to gear for even a fraction of that to be muscle, given the way you train and eat.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> 2.5lbs per week is almost certainly mostly water and fat.
> 
> You'd have to have an _extremely_ robust response to gear for even a fraction of that to be muscle, given the way you train and eat.


im eating(/drinking) well


----------



## GSgator (Jun 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Lowered carbs a good bit on off days.
> Increased protein intake on all days.
> eating a couple bags of veggie medleys or cans of veggies every day.
> Putting on 2.5 lbs each week. hoping its not all water weight; we'll see if it continues after the test has fully kicked in.
> ...


How is that test treating you are you getting any negative sides ?


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 21, 2022)

GSgator said:


> How is that test treating you are you getting any negative sides ?


nothing yet


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Lowered carbs a good bit on off days.
> Increased protein intake on all days.
> eating a couple bags of veggie medleys or cans of veggies every day.
> Putting on 2.5 lbs each week. hoping its not all water weight; we'll see if it continues after the test has fully kicked in.
> ...


Whatever you do definitely don’t rest it, let it heal and go to a specialist to have it looked at.


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im eating(/drinking) well


It's still mostly fat and water. You simply can't build muscle that quickly, it's impossible.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 21, 2022)

@RiR0 Cases like this is why I apply my Litmus test before trying to help/teach people: "You expect me to trust you to spend hours a week training and eating right, when you won't even do a 15 minute Google search?"


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 21, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> @RiR0 Cases like this is why I apply my Litmus test before trying to help/teach people: "You expect me to trust you to spend hours a week training and eating right, when you won't even do a 15 minute Google search?"


I don’t get how one fucks up Doggcrapp training. There’s literally an instruction manual on Intense Muscle.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t get how one fucks up Doggcrapp training. There’s literally an instruction manual on Intense Muscle.


Functional illiteracy is more common than we'd like to believe.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Functional illiteracy is more common than we'd like to believe.


Clearly. He read a recipe for chicken curry and ended up making flan.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t get how one fucks up Doggcrapp training. There’s literally an instruction manual on Intense Muscle.


I gave him 2 idiot proof links. There was no effort needed on his part besides maybe 10minutes of reading


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 21, 2022)

@Valdosta I think you’re a decent dude, but why do you insist of doing everything all fucky?

You don’t even remotely need 1.5g of test and if you want to do DC training, read the source material and implement it AS OUTLINED.

I guarantee that Dante Trudell knows more about training than you. Instead of trying to change the program and make it easier, take advantage of that knowledge and use it to help you improve. Five or ten years down the road maybe you’ll want to do your own programming, but you aren’t there yet.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

This is the perfect log to show people how just throwing a bunch of drugs in a dumbass doesn’t equal progress. He’s been blasting and blasting drugs and only weighs 185lbs. This should be a sticky with a warning attached


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This is the perfect log to show people how just throwing a bunch of drugs in a dumbass doesn’t equal progress. He’s been blasting and blasting drugs and only weighs 185lbs. This should be a sticky with a warning attached



This made me laugh so fucking hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 22, 2022)

For the sake of not shitting up @Thebiggestdumbass log I’ll say this here
Regardless of what retard @Valdosta says I’m not anti high volume I’m anti useless junk volume and I’m anti training like a pussy. Higher volume can work and has built some big mother fuckers but it has to be done correctly. It also comes down to how you count your sets. 
One could call mountain dog training high volume but if you’re only counting hard failure sets then you’re only really working up to about 3 or 4 per body part. 
Depending on how you count volume DC training could be considered moderate volume. Take chest for example:
Incline bench 45x10,95x5,135x5,,185x3,205x3,225x3,275x3,305x8,4,2
Done 2x per week this could be considered 22sets is that low volume?
Depends on how you count your volume. 
I only count failure and beyond failure sets. I don’t count anything below an rpe of 10.
There’s many ways to skin a cat but you’ve got to get the damn skin off


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> For the sake of not shitting up @Thebiggestdumbass log I’ll say this here
> Regardless of what retard @Valdosta says I’m not anti high volume I’m anti useless junk volume and I’m anti training like a pussy. Higher volume can work and has built some big mother fuckers but it has to be done correctly. It also comes down to how you count your sets.
> One could call mountain dog training high volume but if you’re only counting hard failure sets then you’re only really working up to about 3 or 4 per body part.
> Depending on how you count volume DC training could be considered moderate volume. Take chest for example:
> ...



Since DC training is such low volume, most people have to put out an intensity where it rquires an advanced level of mind muscle connection and intensity. Definitely not an intermediate or beginner style. Usually, 3-4 sets of 6-8 works best. Accessory lifts are 10-12 range and throw in some 20 and above rep sets. If you're getting close to failure in those ranges, it's effective.

With DC, or Mentzer's HIT , that one set of failure should feel like an entire workout per muscle group. May require a spotter, as well


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Gunna be doing a test only cycle, maybe with some sdrol or dbol here and there. 12 weeks. Started a new log just for this cycle, other log got derailed, will return to it but i want this one kinda strict.
> 
> Stack:
> 1.5g test cyp / wk
> ...


Previous cycles? Sdrol is toxic stuff and dbol isnt worth it honestly. If I were you I'd do test with an anabolic (deca/npp, EQ- if you can handle it, primo, etcc.). A decent amount of us  have gone over a gram before and its not fun. You get some mass but comes along with a prostate the size of a grapefruit, pissing constantly, bad cystic acne, oily skin. Nasty shit. Test/npp and a decent diet will do some drastic changes. I dont mess with orals anymore. The only orals that are worth a damn kill your appetite.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> For the sake of not shitting up @Thebiggestdumbass log I’ll say this here
> Regardless of what retard @Valdosta says I’m not anti high volume I’m anti useless junk volume and I’m anti training like a pussy. Higher volume can work and has built some big mother fuckers but it has to be done correctly. It also comes down to how you count your sets.
> One could call mountain dog training high volume but if you’re only counting hard failure sets then you’re only really working up to about 3 or 4 per body part.
> Depending on how you count volume DC training could be considered moderate volume. Take chest for example:
> ...


Exactly what you said. It's like when you look at old school ("high volume") routines, e.g. 5x5. But then when you read the journals, it's 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 365x5. So really one working set, the rest are warmups but they're counted. Same as Dorian's. Two warmup sets and one allout set (that's counted), but he said the second warmup set should be 8-12 reps that's close to failure.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 23, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Exactly what you said. It's like when you look at old school ("high volume") routines, e.g. 5x5. But then when you read the journals, it's 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 365x5. So really one working set, the rest are warmups but they're counted. Same as Dorian's. Two warmup sets and one allout set (that's counted), but he said the second warmup set should be 8-12 reps that's close to failure.



Guilty as charged


----------



## Yano (Jun 23, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Exactly what you said. It's like when you look at old school ("high volume") routines, e.g. 5x5. But then when you read the journals, it's 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 365x5. So really one working set, the rest are warmups but they're counted. Same as Dorian's. Two warmup sets and one allout set (that's counted), but he said the second warmup set should be 8-12 reps that's close to failure.


I have to watch myself or I can be totally guilty of this nonsense. I will get in a rut and just not move up my openers way past when I should be. 

Then I sit n look at the logs and seeing where progress is trailing off and ... well whata ya know junk volume sucking the foam off my mug of working sets. 

I think some of that comes from us being creatures of habit and repetitive douche bags , we just get in a comfortable place and the diligence can slip a bit.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> Since DC training is such low volume, most people have to put out an intensity where it rquires an advanced level of mind muscle connection and intensity. Definitely not an intermediate or beginner style. Usually, 3-4 sets of 6-8 works best. Accessory lifts are 10-12 range and throw in some 20 and above rep sets. If you're getting close to failure in those ranges, it's effective.
> 
> With DC, or Mentzer's HIT , that one set of failure should feel like an entire workout per muscle group. May require a spotter, as well


.is this your expert opinion? Have you helped a lot of people in order to come to your conclusion that is the magical rep/set scheme for beginners and intermediates?

Did you completely miss the point of my post or did you just feel like you needed to have some input?


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 23, 2022)

Infantry87 said:


> Previous cycles? Sdrol is toxic stuff and dbol isnt worth it honestly. If I were you I'd do test with an anabolic (deca/npp, EQ- if you can handle it, primo, etcc.). A decent amount of us have gone over a gram before and its not fun. You get some mass but comes along with a prostate the size of a grapefruit, pissing constantly, bad cystic acne, oily skin. Nasty shit. Test/npp and a decent diet will do some drastic changes. I dont mess with orals anymore. The only orals that are worth a damn kill your appetite.



A lot of this is really based on individual differences. Dbol has always been worth it for me, superdrol works great for me too. I’ve never gotten acne even from a gram. Just depends on the person really and the compounds. I know a guy that runs a few compounds over a gram and his blood work is literally perfect and he doesn’t have any issues. He’s on this board. A lot is trial and error with some basic possible side effects for most, in my experience. I did however feel miserable running a gram and couldn’t breathe worth a fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> A lot of this is really based on individual differences. Dbol has always been worth it for me, superdrol works great for me too. I’ve never gotten acne even from a gram. Just depends on the person really and the compounds. I know a guy that runs a few compounds over a gram and his blood work is literally perfect and he doesn’t have any issues. He’s on this board. A lot is trial and error with some basic possible side effects for most, in my experience. I did however feel miserable running a gram and couldn’t breathe worth a fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m a huge fan of sdrol for 2-3 week runs at 10mg a day. The toxicity is way overblown. 
I also like dbol a lot. 
I can run a lot of test and not really be affected by it negatively. The more I take the better I feel. But like you said it’s all individual.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> .is this your expert opinion? Have you helped a lot of people in order to come to your conclusion that is the magical rep/set scheme for beginners and intermediates?
> 
> Did you completely miss the point of my post or did you just feel like you needed to have some input?


for what its worth, mind you not a professional opinion, but i get what hes saying and tend to agree with him in a sense. 

DC training and similar are HARD AF and require a certain level of mental toughness and experience. I dont think most novice/intermediate lifters have what it takes to be disciplined enough to pull off the training. Not that i dont think its necessarily bad for new/novice lifters, but i really dont think its the right tool in the box to tackle that job.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2022)

this guy still alive ?


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> this guy still alive ?



Lol I miss me some Bundy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> this guy still alive ?


Yep. The young and stupid, much like cockroaches are incredibly resilient


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 23, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> this guy still alive ?


ya i just stopped posting my day to day cuz it gets me attacked


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> for what its worth, mind you not a professional opinion, but i get what hes saying and tend to agree with him in a sense.
> 
> DC training and similar are HARD AF and require a certain level of mental toughness and experience. I dont think most novice/intermediate lifters have what it takes to be disciplined enough to pull off the training. Not that i dont think its necessarily bad for new/novice lifters, but i really dont think its the right tool in the box to tackle that job.



Exactly man! I did not think my initial post was inherently wrong and I surely wasn’t throwing shots @RiR0 Sorry if it came off as I was trying to sound like an “expert”. 

Tom hit the nail on the head. Most people will not make the gains they need on those programs as they require a beyond animal level of insanity . Agreed man!


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> .is this your expert opinion? Have you helped a lot of people in order to come to your conclusion that is the magical rep/set scheme for beginners and intermediates?
> 
> Did you completely miss the point of my post or did you just feel like you needed to have some input?



You do know there are differing opinions? I was somewhat agreeing with you and throwing in my 2 cents. You tend to lash out at anyone who may offer another idea


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 23, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> Exactly man! I did not think my initial post was inherently wrong and I surely wasn’t throwing shots @RiR0 Sorry if it came off as I was trying to sound like an “expert”.
> 
> Tom hit the nail on the head. Most people will not make the gains they need on those programs as they require a beyond animal level of insanity . Agreed man!


That’s true to some extent, but I don’t think that it has anything to do with “mind-muscle connection” or any of that.

The thing with a lot of people is that their “RPE 10” is actually about an RPE8 and they’re just being a bitch.  Your brain hits RPE 10 before your body does unless you train yourself to push through it.

That’s the inherent drawback of RPE-based systems for a lot of lifters.


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s true to some extent, but I don’t think that it has anything to do with “mind-muscle connection” or any of that.
> 
> The thing with a lot of people is that their “RPE 10” is actually about an RPE8 and they’re just being a bitch.  Your brain hits RPE 10 before your body does unless you train yourself to push through it.
> 
> That’s the inherent drawback of RPE-based systems.


In my opinion, the greater the mmc , the more you’re able to actually connect in order to contract your muscles. That intense contraction is more intense than simply repping


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 23, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> In my opinion, the greater the mmc , the more you’re able to actually connect in order to contract your muscles. That intense contraction is more intense than simply repping


Well yes, but that’s not why many people fail at high intensity, lower volume programs IMO.

A lot of people just fail to embrace the suck and you absolutely have to embrace it to get the most out of high intensity training.


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Well yes, but that’s not why many people fail at high intensity, lower volume programs IMO.
> 
> A lot of people just fail to embrace the suck and you absolutely have to embrace it to get the most out of high intensity training.


Exactly. You have to make each rep feel like death


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ya i just stopped posting my day to day cuz it gets me attacked


Lol. That’s pretty weak bud. How do you get thru a normal day? These are just words on a screen. You really let that bother you? Post up to keep yourself accountable. @RiR0 gets frustrated because he honestly tried to help you out and set you up with all you need for success. 

And you peed on him.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. That’s pretty weak bud. How do you get thru a normal day? These are just words on a screen. You really let that bother you? Post up to keep yourself accountable. @RiR0 gets frustrated because he honestly tried to help you out and set you up with all you need for success.
> 
> And you peed on him.


This is exactly why I stopped writing programs for people: they’ll change it, sub out the hard exercises for comfortable fluff, bump the rep ranges up etc. and then tell me that it didn’t work very well. 

Well no shit it didn’t…


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> You do know there are differing opinions? I was somewhat agreeing with you and throwing in my 2 cents. You tend to lash out at anyone who may offer another idea


Differing opinion? 
You missed the point of my post entirely. 
What was the point of my post btw? 
Your comment was entirely irrelevant. 
Also what is your experience to say 3-4sets of x number of reps is best for beginners? 
Why? 
Do you have an explanation?
Do you even know what works most optimally for you? 
Not all opinions are valid.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This is exactly why I stopped writing programs for people: they’ll change it, sub out the hard exercises for comfortable fluff, bump the rep ranges up etc. and then tell me that it didn’t work very well.
> 
> Well no shit it didn’t…


That’s exactly why Dante Trudel refuses to train anyone anymore.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s true to some extent, but I don’t think that it has anything to do with “mind-muscle connection” or any of that.
> 
> The thing with a lot of people is that their “RPE 10” is actually about an RPE8 and they’re just being a bitch.  Your brain hits RPE 10 before your body does unless you train yourself to push through it.
> 
> That’s the inherent drawback of RPE-based systems for a lot of lifters.


This is the explanation for “retard strength”. Those Down syndrome kids are strong as fuck because there is ZERO thought. They’re told to lift it and they lift it. There’s no brain action to intervene and hold them back.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s true to some extent, but I don’t think that it has anything to do with “mind-muscle connection” or any of that.
> 
> The thing with a lot of people is that their “RPE 10” is actually about an RPE8 and they’re just being a bitch.  Your brain hits RPE 10 before your body does unless you train yourself to push through it.
> 
> That’s the inherent drawback of RPE-based systems for a lot of lifters.


Thats why I like to hammer getting people focused on actually training to failure because if you’ve never trained to failure and beyond then you really don’t know how to gauge it. 
Rpe or rir is good for more advanced trainers.
The problem is when you tell most people  to do 4 sets of 4-6 exercises per bodypart  they hold back too much to get any effective reps in because they’re too focused on saving their energy.
This isn’t a bad thing the 6-12 months because they need to get technique down and because of the novel stimulus anything will make them grow.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thats why I like to hammer getting people focused on actually training to failure because if you’ve never trained to failure and beyond then you really don’t know how to gauge it.
> Rpe or rir is good for more advanced trainers.
> The problem is when you tell most people  to do 4 sets of 4-6 exercises per bodypart  they hold back too much to get any effective reps in because they’re too focused on saving their energy.
> This isn’t a bad thing the 6-12 months because they need to get technique down and because of the novel stimulus anything will make them grow.


You see so many wheel-spinners who make zero progress year after year because they end up doing comfortable weight for a comfortable number of reps for a comfortable number of sets and never diverge from that game plan.

I want to yell at them sometimes it’s so frustrating to see: “Stop being a bitch and put some weight on the bar.”

If it isn’t pure misery you’re not working hard enough.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. That’s pretty weak bud. How do you get thru a normal day? These are just words on a screen. You really let that bother you? Post up to keep yourself accountable. @RiR0 gets frustrated because he honestly tried to help you out and set you up with all you need for success.
> 
> And you peed on him.


im just not gunna document what im doing for u people cuz it isnt worth it to do so. i can hold myself accountable regardless.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im just not gunna document what im doing for u people cuz it isnt worth it to do so. i can hold myself accountable regardless.


You might find worthwhile if you actually followed the advice given to you.


Just spitballin' here, of course.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You might find worthwhile if you actually followed the advice given to you.
> 
> 
> Just spitballin' here, of course.


He won’t. He will literally half ass it and do his own thing. 
I literally did everything but show up and put him through a dc workout. 
He couldn’t be bothered to put 5 minutes of effort into actually reading a post with a whole dc routine with everything explained perfectly. 
He’s a lazy ungrateful little punk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im just not gunna document what im doing for u people cuz it isnt worth it to do so. i can hold myself accountable regardless.


That’s an attitude that’s gonna take you far. 

I don’t understand how guys can be so fucking soft now that they get butthurt in an internet forum. Literally upset because YOU fucked up yourself. So now you’re gonna suck on your thumb and blame “u people”. 

How’s the 1.5 grams of test working for you? Better than or not as good as the 200 mg of anadrol?


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Differing opinion?
> You missed the point of my post entirely.
> What was the point of my post btw?
> Your comment was entirely irrelevant.
> ...



I saw your point, man. No shade. I just wanted to put that out there. 

Yes, I have had success with 3-4 sets, but it's usually in a ramping fashion. If I do 4 sets , 1 warm up, 1 set of 15-20 (More pump style, still intense), 1 10-12 set(Not hitting failure , but still intense) and then my last 2 sets are usually to full out intensity. That are for 1-2 MAIN lifts, though. Accessories are higher rep and pumping out as much blood into the muscle w/ short rest periods. 

Recently, lowered my volume and been focusing more on heavier style w/ more intensity. Definitely has an effect on muscle density.


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 24, 2022)

@Valdosta Hey man, I am not going to hate at all. You have made some progress, but do you not feel like going high dosage of something like test may increase the sides too much? I could see controlling estro would become an issue. Why not 300-500 test and an anabolic as @Infantry87 mentioned. 300 test/300 DHB or eq would be my choice. Probably easier on your blood pressure too.


----------



## iGone (Jun 24, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> @Valdosta Hey man, I am not going to hate at all. You have made some progress, but do you not feel like going high dosage of something like test may increase the sides too much? I could see controlling estro would become an issue. Why not 300-500 test and an anabolic as @Infantry87 mentioned. 300 test/300 DHB or eq would be my choice. Probably easier on your blood pressure too.


Not trying to be a dick to you or Val here, if you think you're going to change his mind or that he'll take your advice just don't bother. 
At this point he's been on a blast for majority of the last year, so if that doesn't speak to his ability to take in information then I don't know what does.  
We've all tried to help him, a lot more than we should at this point.


----------



## Koonj (Jun 24, 2022)

Training for anything comes down to one thing, you have to get out of your comfort zone. But that’s what makes you feel better because once you do it you know you put in the work and accomplished something, at least until next training day when you have to push it a little further. Then just continue that cycle. The shit is temporary compared to what you get out of it.


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 24, 2022)

iGone said:


> Not trying to be a dick to you or Val here, if you think you're going to change his mind or that he'll take your advice just don't bother.
> At this point he's been on a blast for majority of the last year, so if that doesn't speak to his ability to take in information then I don't know what does.
> We've all tried to help him, a lot more than we should at this point.



Totally understand and I have noticed that. Being young and starting doses like that this early in the game is just not a good idea. Low doses for longer periods don't sound appealing but you'll end up having a great physique with longevity


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 24, 2022)

And may be vain here, but 1.5 g of test probably ain't very safe to the skin, hair or nips lol


----------



## iGone (Jun 24, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> Totally understand and I have noticed that. Being young and starting doses like that this early in the game is just not a good idea. Low doses for longer periods don't sound appealing but you'll end up having a great physique with longevity


Yeah go check out his original log thread for even more nonsense.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

felt cute, might delete later


not trying to hijack everyone elses threads, but @RiR0  requested recent pics 🤔🤔
Anyway, i may be "chubby" by ur ridiculous standards, but im not saying get fat af. put on just enough to hide the gyno


----------



## iGone (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> felt cute, might delete later
> View attachment 23850
> 
> not trying to hijack everyone elses threads, but @RiR0  requested recent pics 🤔🤔
> Anyway, i may be "chubby" by ur ridiculous standards, but im not saying get fat af. put on just enough to hide the gyno


Here's a bright idea, get off the fucking gear and take care of your body. Weird concept, I know.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> felt cute, might delete later
> View attachment 23850
> 
> not trying to hijack everyone elses threads, but @RiR0  requested recent pics 🤔🤔
> Anyway, i may be "chubby" by ur ridiculous standards, but im not saying get fat af. put on just enough to hide the gyno


IMO you don't look bad, but you also don't look like you have been on a 1.5 gram cycle.

edit: saying 'felt cute' is super gay

That being sad, I think my dick is adorable today.  Anyone want to see it?


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> felt cute, might delete later
> View attachment 23850
> 
> not trying to hijack everyone elses threads, but @RiR0  requested recent pics 🤔🤔
> Anyway, i may be "chubby" by ur ridiculous standards, but im not saying get fat af. put on just enough to hide the gyno


Can't even see you bud, you're hiding in the shadows. 🤔


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Can't even see you bud, you're hiding in the shadows. 🤔


i can get better lighting at the gym tommorow. he just seemed desperate at the time


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> felt cute, might delete later
> View attachment 23850
> 
> not trying to hijack everyone elses threads, but @RiR0  requested recent pics 🤔🤔
> Anyway, i may be "chubby" by ur ridiculous standards, but im not saying get fat af. put on just enough to hide the gyno


You look natural and you’re sucking in your gut. You’re also flexing. 
You look pathetic for all the drugs you’ve been taking. 
You’ve got a physique that’s achievable naturally in less than a year. 
You’ve got no chest, arms or delts. What exactly am I supposed to be looking at here?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Goddamn if I had to take all those drugs and risk my health to look like this is quit and find a new hobby.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You look natural and you’re sucking in your gut. You’re also flexing.
> You look pathetic for all the drugs you’ve been taking.
> You’ve got a physique that’s achievable naturally in less than a year.
> You’ve got no chest, arms or delts. What exactly am I supposed to be looking at here?


youre obviously exaggerating, bud.
and go ahead and pretend you didnt do all sorts of crazy blasts in the beginning. pretty sure if I recall correctly you may not have even given it a year naturally, so how would you know?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> youre obviously exaggerating, bud.
> and go ahead and pretend you didnt do all sorts of crazy blasts in the beginning. pretty sure if I recall correctly you may not have even given it a year naturally, so how would you know?


And I looked better than this in a few months. If I had looked like this after blasting grams and grams I’d quit. I knew how to train and diet. 
No exaggeration. You look like shit for all the drugs and I’ve worked with people who are natural that shit on you after a year. 
That’s how I know. 
You’re fucking delusional. 
What about you is developed?
Don’t compare yourself to me you’re not even on my level when I was 17
Nobody looks at you and says “yeah I need to drugs to look like this”


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

How much shit have you been taking for how long? 
Does anybody here really believe this is a drugged up physique? 
Does anybody really believe you can’t bust your ass naturally for a year or less and atleast look like this?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

What are those 14 in arms?
What do you truly think is developed at all?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

1.5 grams of gear… 
No chest, no arms, no delts. 
Let’s see the back and legs


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What are those 14 in arms?
> What do you truly think is developed at all?


I'm going to go with 15.5" arms. That's what mine are and we're close to the same weight.

Then again I used a fraction of the gear, and have been injured to the point of not being a to lift for at least 30% of the year last year.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

You wanna see a guy who busts his ass, doesn’t rely on drugs and actually has a real girlfriend.







						Workout log
					

#trapgod



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You wanna see a guy who busts his ass, doesn’t rely on drugs and actually has a real girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PZT is amazing. He doesn't think he is, but he absolutely busts his ass. Definitely a good person for anyone starting out to model themselves against.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> PZT is amazing. He doesn't think he is, but he absolutely busts his ass. Definitely a good person for anyone starting out to model themselves against.


I like pzt but this is @hard_gains log


----------



## Send0 (Jun 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I like pzt but this is @hard_gains log


I see my confusion. PZT had the first post on that page and I assumed it was his log 

Hard_gains busts his ass too, and looks great while doing so.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I see my confusion. PZT had the first post on that page and I assumed it was his log
> 
> Hard_gains busts his ass too, and looks great while doing so.


Definitely been following his log, looking forward to seeing where he ends up. Kid is a hard worker, solid dude.


----------



## iGone (Jun 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm going to go with 15.5" arms. That's what mine are and we're close to the same weight.
> 
> Then again I used a fraction of the gear, and have been injured to the point of not being a to lift for at least 30% of the year last year.


 My little midget arms were 15.5 with a pump in February. 
If this dude has been on a year long blast and doesn't have bigger arms than me, I'll hang myself in his behalf.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> youre obviously exaggerating, bud.
> and go ahead and pretend you didnt do all sorts of crazy blasts in the beginning. pretty sure if I recall correctly you may not have even given it a year naturally, so how would you know?


Here, I took what @RiR0 wrote and sent it thru the google meathead to English translator. 

You have made progress. Since you didn’t reach your natural potential before hopping on PEDs, you likely believe that the drugs are partly responsible for the gainzzz. You don’t need the drugs. A couple years of training natural would teach you how to train properly and incorporate a diet that would assist you in reaching your goals. Remember, there’s three parts to the equation (in order of importance):
1) training,
2) diet and 
3) drugs. 

When you start the drugs too soon, they can overshadow deficiencies in training and diet but to maximize your results you need to dial in all 3. 

We’ll cut to the chase. You’re obviously happy with the results you have so far. Good. Now ask yourself if there might be better ways to get there. If you listen to the advice that so many have given you, you’d be able to get BETTER results in LESS time and with 25% to 50% of the drugs. You‘s look, feel and be healthier. 

What you are doing is “addictive behavior”. That’s cause for concern. 

I trained for 5 years straight before going on. And when I made the decision, I read and learned for a year before going on.  I lost 40 lbs of weight in preparation to go on. And my reason for going on? This guy….




That’s right. That was me…. Just kidding, I would kill myself before I ever look like that fat fuck. I went on because I didn’t want to ever in a million years be an average Joe Suburbs. Fuck them guys. We all have our reasons and I’m certain you have your own. Just be a little more open to advice. You’d honestly get better results, man.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Here, I took what @RiR0 wrote and sent it thru the google meathead to English translator.
> 
> You have made progress. Since you didn’t reach your natural potential before hopping on PEDs, you likely believe that the drugs are partly responsible for the gainzzz. You don’t need the drugs. A couple years of training natural would teach you how to train properly and incorporate a diet that would assist you in reaching your goals. Remember, there’s three parts to the equation (in order of importance):
> 1) training,
> ...



Was that someone from Meso or did you post that pic over there before?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Was that someone from Meso or did you post that pic over there before?


I posted that pic to MESO. That’s my guy. Saw him during a crowded day in Disney while waiting in line for “it’s a small world”. Out of all the people, my eyes locked on that pathetic fat face. I texted that picture to my wife and said “I’m going to use steroids” and she surprisingly texted back “oh!!! Ok!!!!!”


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I posted that pic to MESO. That’s my guy. Saw him during a crowded day in Disney while waiting in line for “it’s a small world”. Out of all the people, my eyes locked on that pathetic fat face. I texted that picture to my wife and said “I’m going to use steroids” and she surprisingly texted back “oh!!! Ok!!!!!”



I remember that story

Fucking inspirational

That sad excuse of a male doesnt know what he did for you lmao


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I remember that story
> 
> Fucking inspirational
> 
> That sad excuse of a male doesnt know what he did for you lmao


Yep. I’m waiting for someone he knows to do a google reverse image search. One day I’ll get a DM that simply says “You are welcome.”


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yep. I’m waiting for someone he knows to do a google reverse image search. One day I’ll get a DM that simply says “You are welcome.”


I hope he asks for a SARMs source. 😁


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

hadnt included and pics of back or legs in this log, here's a quick back one.


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> View attachment 23958
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I'm not hating. Looks good. 👍

Rear delts make it pop.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 27, 2022)

I appreciate the shout out boys. 


RiR0 said:


> You wanna see a guy who busts his ass, doesn’t rely on drugs and actually has a real girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Send0 said:


> I see my confusion. PZT had the first post on that page and I assumed it was his log
> 
> Hard_gains busts his ass too, and looks great while doing so.





CJ said:


> Definitely been following his log, looking forward to seeing where he ends up. Kid is a hard worker, solid dude.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I appreciate the shout out boys.



You put the work in.

I see small improvements in your log in a short amounts of time.
Comparing your bicep vein from pic 1 to your last pic posted, there is a glaring difference

Shes turning into a real fucking anaconda.

The food and hitting the weight with Gusto is going to provide long lasting gains.

You cant pose worth a fuck tho




lol


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You cant pose worth a fuck tho


posing? what? I didnt realize he was jay cutler
@RiR0


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> posing? what? I didnt realize he was jay cutler
> @RiR0



Posing is the same as how you walk around

Do you hunch your shoulders and stare at the ground?
Or do you walk with your head held high and back tight?

Same with posing, learning how to connect with your body and look for places you need to work on to achieve a more complete physique.

If we dont want to achieve a well balanced and aesthetically pleasing figure... why do we take it to the next level and twke steroids?

Ya know what i mean?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> posing? what? I didnt realize he was jay cutler
> @RiR0



Also
Its a joke from his log 
He says the same line in there, so im just having some fun with him


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Posing is the same as how you walk around
> 
> Do you hunch your shoulders and stare at the ground?
> Or do you walk with your head held high and back tight?
> ...


i completely understand lol. im just referring to some unwarranted bashing i received for posing



RiR0 said:


> You look like an idiot “posing” you’re not a bodybuilder.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i completely understand lol. im just referring to some unwarranted bashing i received for posing



Well, we are on a steroid board.

Guys are going to give you the gears, its a fun time as long as you dint take it seriously.

Youre also taking big boy doses, so with big boy hear, the expectation is big boy posing.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well, we are on a steroid board.
> 
> Guys are going to give you the gears, its a fun time as long as you dint take it seriously.
> 
> Youre also taking big boy doses, so with big boy hear, the expectation is big boy posing.


that's my expectation too, but you gotta at least let it kick in before you start making these demands 😭
give me through august


----------



## iGone (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> that's my expectation too, but you gotta at least let it kick in before you start making these demands 😭
> give me through august


Let it kick in?

you've more or less been on a year long blast, don't give me that shit.

I'm not even bashing you dude, but don't be unrealistic. The gear isn't the magic wand, hard work and commitment it.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> Let it kick in?
> 
> you've more or less been on a year long blast, don't give me that shit.


this _particular _testosterone.


----------



## iGone (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> this _particular _testosterone.


I added a piece at the end of my other post.

Either way though, enough with the excuses. 
It's not the gear that's holding you back.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> this _particular _testosterone.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 23965


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i completely understand lol. im just referring to some unwarranted bashing i received for posing


It wasn’t unwarranted. You look like a dumbass trying to pose. Posing is supposed to enhance your physique. Also you’re not a competitor so you look like a Instagram retard.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> that's my expectation too, but you gotta at least let it kick in before you start making these demands 😭
> give me through august


Let it kick in? How long have you been running shit? It also doesn’t kick in. Goddamn your body doesn’t say “well this is a different brand of testosterone.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Goddamn your body doesn’t say “well this is a different brand of testosterone.


Writing this down.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 23966


----------



## iGone (Jun 27, 2022)

@Valdosta

the longer this goes on, the less people are taking you seriously. I mean seriously, there can't be a part of you that doesn't understand where we're coming from....

Everyone, and I mean everyone has spoken out to you about your diet, your training, your gear usage and your excuses. Yet you have taken absolutely none of it into consideration.

I've attempted to have this conversation with you for months now, and I've always kept it pretty civil with you and tried to stay away from straight up bashing you, but lord have mercy on my soul you're making it really fucking difficult.

You're gonna fucking kill yourself, and the sad part is you'll never be the next Zyzz, you'll just be a dead 20 something year old with a mediocre physique on a ton of gear.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> View attachment 23958
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at this your back looks good vs whatever fucking pose you’re butchering here that literally makes you look like you’ve just started training naturally.
Not 1.5 grams blasting your ass off good but it’s decent.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 23967


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 23971


Infinite facepalm!!!


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Look at this your back looks good vs whatever fucking pose you’re butchering here that literally makes you look like you’ve just started training naturally.
> Not 1.5 grams blasting your ass off good but it’s decent.


idk i always look bad in the photos, not sure how to stand properly my limbs are weird. stopped training back months ago to try to get the front to catch up but started working it again with the dc stuff.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> @Valdosta
> 
> the longer this goes on, the less people are taking you seriously. I mean seriously, there can't be a part of you that doesn't understand where we're coming from....
> 
> ...


i have listened to diet advice. i originally was using incomplete proteins as @CJ wont let me forget. added more complete protein. added in fruits as @RiR0 suggested. added in veggies as everyone else suggested. drastically cut carbs on off days per dc training.


----------



## iGone (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i have listened to diet advice. i originally was using incomplete proteins as @CJ wont let me forget. added more complete protein. added in fruits as @RiR0 suggested. added in veggies as everyone else suggested. drastically cut carbs on off days per dc training.


I understand you've taken small snippets, but even then that's leaving out some of the more glaring issues. 
The quantities of gear you're using.
Unless I missed it, last I knew you weren't even tracking your calories via MyFitnessPal or anything worthwhile. You weren't taking into consideration your daily steps shit like that. 
Those are all pieces that will lead you to not grow because you're only doing the easy parts. 

Any retard can blast, lift and eat. 
It's about doing the homework and the shit that makes sure you're doing it all right and proper.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i have listened to diet advice. i originally was using incomplete proteins as @CJ wont let me forget. added more complete protein. added in fruits as @RiR0 suggested. added in veggies as everyone else suggested. drastically cut carbs on off days per dc training.


People here want to see you succeed Val. You’re just frustrating as fuck sometimes.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i have listened to diet advice. i originally was using incomplete proteins as @CJ wont let me forget. added more complete protein. added in fruits as @RiR0 suggested. added in veggies as everyone else suggested. drastically cut carbs on off days per dc training.


But you were too fucking lazy to completely read the 2 links I sent you which explained everything perfectly and didn’t get the exercise order or how to execute each exercise properly correct. You wasted my time and effort. 
You just saw rest pause and did that. 
You could’ve achieved what you have on 500mg of test in 12 weeks or honestly just with training and diet.


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But you were too fucking lazy to completely read the 2 links I sent you which explained everything perfectly and didn’t get the exercise order or how to execute each exercise properly correct. You wasted my time and effort.
> You just saw rest pause and did that.
> You could’ve achieved what you have on 500mg of test in 12 weeks or honestly just with training and diet.


went back and read it all after it upset you. only thing im not doing mentioned in them is the widowmaker on quads because my knees fucked. maybe i'll try it on leg extensions but thats about all i can do for them rn


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> went back and read it all after it upset you. only thing im not doing mentioned in them is the widowmaker on quads because my knees fucked. maybe i'll try it on leg extensions but thats about all i can do for them rn


Not gonna go to a dr and have it looked at and rest it?


----------



## Valdosta (Jun 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not gonna go to a dr and have it looked at and rest it?


i did. charged me 300 for an xray and didnt do anything. rested it for months, lifted consistently for a couple, now its back again. reluctant to go back in again as they just took my money for nothing last time.


----------



## iGone (Jun 27, 2022)

Editing because my assumption was surprisingly wrong.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 27, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i did. charged me 300 for an xray and didnt do anything. rested it for months, lifted consistently for a couple, now its back again. reluctant to go back in again as they just took my money for nothing last time.


An X-ray won’t show much of anything. You need an mri. X-rays are good for broken bones


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2022)

We all do want you to succeed, and be as healthy as possible along the way.


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 27, 2022)

Screw it, ima do 1.5 g Tren 😈!!!! Log coming soon

Cycle lay out
215 mg Tren a M/t/w/t/f/s/s

When I end up in the psych ward , I donate my Tren to @silentlemon1011 @RiR0 @Valdosta @BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## Send0 (Jun 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> We all do want you to succeed, and be as healthy as possible along the way.


You guys all speak for yourselves. I'm here to watch the world burn.

🍿😋


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 28, 2022)

I don't take anything to heart in this place. If I'm wrong I'm wrong. We all come up short somewhere. My training program was shit until @RiR0 helped me out. But you should be happy people are trying this hard to get threw to you. The drug doesn't do it all. That's what everyone is hammering home here. Your way to dependent on it. It's a very small tool. And your expectations are way too high for aas. If it was me I'd put my ego and pride to the side and start back at the beginning. Cover your food, drop weight and focus on form or an alternative exercise if your having issues with your leg. Don't do a blast if you can't get the most out of it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 10, 2022)

getting these arms bigger so @iGone doesn't have to off himself


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 10, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> getting these arms bigger so @iGone doesn't have to off himself


👀 nice


----------



## iGone (Jul 10, 2022)

You're so considerate 🥰


----------



## Yano (Jul 10, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i did. charged me 300 for an xray and didnt do anything. rested it for months, lifted consistently for a couple, now its back again. reluctant to go back in again as they just took my money for nothing last time.


soft tissue damage doesnt show up on an xray .... 

what the fuck is this guys doctorate in ? you talk to the PhD of Philosophy at the local community college ?


----------



## Stickler (Jul 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I don't take anything to heart in this place. If I'm wrong I'm wrong. We all come up short somewhere. My training program was shit until @RiR0 helped me out. But you should be happy people are trying this hard to get threw to you. The drug doesn't do it all. That's what everyone is hammering home here. Your way to dependent on it. It's a very small tool. And your expectations are way too high for aas. If it was me I'd put my ego and pride to the side and start back at the beginning. Cover your food, drop weight and focus on form or an alternative exercise if your having issues with your leg. Don't do a blast if you can't get the most out of it. Just my 2 cents.


Well said. I haven't read the entire thread yet,  but smart words nonetheless.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Here, I took what @RiR0 wrote and sent it thru the google meathead to English translator.
> 
> You have made progress. Since you didn’t reach your natural potential before hopping on PEDs, you likely believe that the drugs are partly responsible for the gainzzz. You don’t need the drugs. A couple years of training natural would teach you how to train properly and incorporate a diet that would assist you in reaching your goals. Remember, there’s three parts to the equation (in order of importance):
> 1) training,
> ...


I mean wow. That's the nicest I've seen you be I think while getting your point across. 
Are you ok? Do you need a hug.




Lol JK good post brother


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 14, 2022)

happy thus far
been having to do female leg press machine for quads though, but everything else has been going smoothly. 
managing to hit macros despite lack of refrigeration

pulling bloods for the first time tommorow :O


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

mid cycle bloodwork
@iGone


----------



## TODAY (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> View attachment 24837
> 
> mid cycle bloodwork
> @iGone


You're gonna need to resize that image for those of us who don't have superhuman vision.


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

You need to resize or upload as multiple pieces. It doesn't zoom in well.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm somewhat surprised. Not near as bad as I was expecting. Your test levels are off the chart and your e2 is high but not surprising for what you are taking.
The other markers I am shocked are not out of whack like your liver enzymes. Your blood counts are a bit high but all you need to do is donate for that.
Apparently no liver or kidney issues.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> mid cycle bloodwork
> @iGone


Testosterone > 10,000

You should be huuuuuuuuge!!!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Testosterone > 10,000
> 
> You should be huuuuuuuuge!!!!


given what we have heard from him are you surprised his other markers are normal? I am. and yeah, >10k test, he should be huge. I suspect he would be same size at <2k


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

Holy e2!

I'm genuinely shocked that they're as good as they are.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

given his diet and his cycle history im absolutely dumbfounded that his lipids are in range. 

thats actually amazing


----------



## Yano (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> given what we have heard from him are you surprised his other markers are normal? I am. and yeah, >10k test, he should be huge. I suspect he would be same size at <2k


So at least the test he got was real but .... every thing else is fairly normal ,,, something dont seem right or this kid is some kind of genetic anomaly


----------



## Yano (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Testosterone > 10,000
> 
> You should be huuuuuuuuge!!!!


No shit ,, if he knew how to eat and train with that ,, he'd be fucking king kong


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> given his diet and his cycle history im absolutely dumbfounded that his lipids are in range.
> 
> thats actually amazing


that too- everything seems in line except the slightly high blood counts. amazing


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> given what we have heard from him are you surprised his other markers are normal? I am. and yeah, >10k test, he should be huge. I suspect he would be same size at <2k


I mean he’s only taking Testosterone. So I wouldn’t expect things to be too shitty. 

Blood pressure and heart rate are probably jacked. 

We only really give him shit because he doesn’t NEED 1.5 grams. But if he was running 750 mg test, 400 Tren and 500 Deca I’m not sure how many people would quip about it. It’s less of each compound but the 1.5 g of test is “healthier”.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> So at least the test he got was real but .... every thing else is fairly normal ,,, something dont seem right or this kid is some kind of genetic anomaly


so it seems he doesn't get the side effects/consequences of the high doses but it also appears he doesn't get the benefits either


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I mean he’s only taking Testosterone. So I wouldn’t expect things to be too shitty.
> 
> Blood pressure and heart rate are probably jacked.
> 
> We only really give him shit because he doesn’t NEED 1.5 grams. But if he was running 750 mg test, 400 Tren and 500 Deca I’m not sure how many people would quip about it. It’s less of each compound but the 1.5 g of test is “healthier”.


yeah, Ive stated before my max of test is 600 but if you combine all compounds, I have gone up to 1.2 g a week and my bloods were not great.
Also some people respond better to test than others. I don't think the large dose is benefiting @Valdosta. I truly believe he would look exactly the same as he does now with half the dose or even less.


----------



## Yano (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> so it seems he doesn't get the side effects/consequences of the high doses but it also appears he doesn't get the benefits either


right, no upside from the drugs ,, no horrible downside from them .. but virtually no progress ,, and all while living off chicken shakes , nuggets , peanuts , milk and alfredo sauce


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, Ive stated before my max of test is 600 but if you combine all compounds, I have gone up to 1.2 g a week and my bloods were not great.
> Also some people respond better to test than others. I don't think the large dose is benefiting @Valdosta. I truly believe he would look exactly the same as he does now with half the dose or even less.


for sure, theres definitely a diminishing return and a limit to what your body can use, and hes way past that point


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I see my confusion. PZT had the first post on that page and I assumed it was his log
> 
> Hard_gains busts his ass too, and looks great while doing so.


Hahahaha


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 19, 2022)

People aren’t so much saying that 1.5g of drugs is an obscene amount; what they’re saying is that for his weight and level of development it’s far from necessary.  Even when I was 240 lbs I rarely used that much and he’s what, 185? 

Giving yourself side effects for no reason is pretty dumb.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> mid cycle bloodwork
> @iGone


I'd be pretty content with my total test that high.  Wonder how high your free test is? 🤔 How long before blood draw did you pin, and what dose did you pin? Also do you happen to know your blood pressure and resting heart rate?


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> People aren’t so much saying that 1.5g of drugs is an obscene amount; what they’re saying is that for his weight and level of development it’s far from necessary.  Even when I was 240 lbs I rarely used that much and he’s what, 185?
> 
> Giving yourself side effects for no reason is pretty dumb.


im not getting side effects though


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im not getting side effects though



heart rate?

Blood pressure?


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im not getting side effects though


What is your BP?  Resting heart rate?  Getting acne?

Have you made an appointment to get blood taken to get your HCT down?


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I'd be pretty content with my total test that high.  Wonder how high your free test is? 🤔 How long before blood draw did you pin, and what dose did you pin? Also do you happen to know your blood pressure and resting heart rate?


2 days. started fasting the evening before, drew at like 930 next morning


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What is your BP?  Resting heart rate?  Getting acne?
> 
> Have you made an appointment to get blood taken to get your HCT down?





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> heart rate?
> 
> Blood pressure?


not sure. i use the bp thing at walmart and its been unplugged for a minute. was mid 150s a bit ago.
slight acne. ocassional little bumps on back sometimes and ever so often on shoulders. not like cystic acne or anything, like the ball in a ballpoint pen


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> not sure. i use the bp thing at walmart and its been unplugged for a minute. was mid 150s a bit ago.
> slight acne. ocassional little bumps on back sometimes and ever so often on shoulders. not like cystic acne or anything, like the ball in a ballpoint pen


You don’t consider 150 systolic a side effect?  That’s stage two hyperextension.


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

I will say @Valdosta ,

If this doesn't prove to you that your diet and/or training is completely fucked then nothing will. 
You're in surprisingly good shape (in terms of blood work who's to say your heart is happy) and yet you're not meeting the expectations you have ignorantly made for yourself.

If this doesn't ring the bell and say you need to put your feet back into reality and make the adjustments necessary to maximize your growth at a reasonable and realistic level then I don't know what will.
I don't mean any of this to shit on you, I really genuinely want to see you succeed. You actually have a decent physique that could easily be brought to the next level if done right.

hire a coach, get your shit squared away and do it right and I bet you'll be rewarded handsomely.

After this post I plan to wholly resume busting your balls without mercy. 
Don't fuck it up.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You don’t consider 150 systolic a side effect?  That’s stage two hyperextension.


it was like 130s before cycling :/


----------



## TODAY (Jul 19, 2022)

@Valdosta Here's the thing, dude

I got bloodwork done as a prerequisite for suboxone treatment after many years of IV drug abuse.

This was on the tail-end of a multi-year binge of heroin, coke, booze, and cheeseburgers.

My bloodwork was perfect. Every single thing was in range.

But I was young, and the damage simply had not shown up yet.

A year later, I was in the best shape of my life to that point. I was eating clean, exercising daily, and was deadass sober. And yet, my bloodwork was starting to indicate that something was very, _very_ wrong.

Your bloodwork is just a snapshot. 

A single data point.

You'd be a fool to take it as a green light to continue on as you have been.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> it was like 130s before cycling :/


So you seriously don’t consider a 20 mmHg increase in resting blood pressure a side effect?

Dude…

What was your diastolic?  Sustained high blood pressure is one of the leading causes of early mortality.  You’re completely disregarding the damage you’re doing that doesn’t show up on a blood test.


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You’re completely disregarding the damage you’re doing that doesn’t show up on a blood test.


it's hard to disregard what you don't pay attention to or prioritize.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Here's the thing @Valdosta, I don't consider 1.5 grams of test a "super high irresponsible amount". I think a cycle like that would have it's place and for someone that doesn't get bad sides from Test, I would prefer to see this over the hypothetical 750 test, 500 Deca, 300 Tren type cycle. 

It has it's place and it's not going to do any additional "magic" for you, at this stage in your training, than a 500-600 testosterone cycle would.  It's a waste, that's not how steroids work. 

The side effects that you are blowing off (blood pressure and heart rate) are MORE important than HDL/LDL (a lot of the "science" for cholesterol is flawed from the start but that's a different topic). 

The other side effect that is being dismissed is even more dangerous. You are Normalizing your drug use. That's addict behavior. So what's the next cycle going to be? An otherwise "high" dose doesn't seem so high to you anymore. Now that you use 1.5 grams, is it going to be easy or harder for you to decide to run a 600 mg/week cycle? When the cycle is over, are you going to be able to reduce to a reasonable cruise dose of 150-200 mg or are you going to thing "well, 400 mg is a good break from 1.5 grams"?

And the last question, can put this all in perspective really. Are you using 1.5 grams with the expectation that it's the amount you need to grow? Or are you using 1.5 grams to thumb your nose at the advice and PROVE you are "right". Is being "right" worth that much to you? Cause I don't know you in real life. You shouldn't care so much about that kind of stuff.

We should always be looking to use the "minimal effective dose" or at the very least "the dose with the best risk to return ratio". Are you seeing that return? Are the results "astounding" when compared to previous cycles?


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Here's the thing @Valdosta, I don't consider 1.5 grams of test a "super high irresponsible amount". I think a cycle like that would have it's place and for someone that doesn't get bad sides from Test, I would prefer to see this over the hypothetical 750 test, 500 Deca, 300 Tren type cycle.
> 
> It has it's place and it's not going to do any additional "magic" for you, at this stage in your training, than a 500-600 testosterone cycle would.  It's a waste, that's not how steroids work.
> 
> ...


Is ny risk to return ratio really that bad here? It seems like I can push it


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Is ny risk to return ratio really that bad here? It seems like I can push it


are you fucking joking!?


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> are you fucking joking!?


i thought my bloods were fine. everyone said wow how are they fine


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i thought my bloods were fine. everyone said wow how are they fine


Blood pressure 

Resting heart rate


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Is ny risk to return ratio really that bad here? It seems like I can push it


What a jackass.


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i thought my bloods were fine. everyone said wow how are they fine


You have worse reading comprehension than my fucking children and they can barely read Eric Carle


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Is ny risk to return ratio really that bad here? It seems like I can push it



Um…. What’s the return?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um…. What’s the return?



And that return compared to the return you could get using less testosterone.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 19, 2022)

This conversation, represented by a .gif:


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Blood pressure
> 
> Resting heart rate


can't i just try some Indian pharma for that


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> can't i just try some Indian pharma for that


how old are you? Dude, you asked if you can push it? You already are pushing it and the high dose is not benefiting you. Consider yourself lucky that atm you only have high BP and heart rate. No, you should not push it.

And for FFS do not go straight into another blast. Take a break and at least cruise at 200 for a few months.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> can't i just try some Indian pharma for that


You bet. Just keep adding the drugs big guy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> can't i just try some Indian pharma for that


Geezus fuck.

I've been incredibly patient with you bud. I took time to write the whole post above.

You want to toss MORE drugs to it.

What drug would you use? Blood pressure is pretty easy. What drug lowers heart rate?

Do you know what would be REALLY effective?  - LOWERING THE TESTOSTERONE DOSE to something reasonable based on your current level and your goals.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> how old are you? Dude, you asked if you can push it? You already are pushing it and the high dose is not benefiting you. Consider yourself lucky that atm you only have high BP and heart rate. No, you should not push it.
> 
> And for FFS do not go straight into another blast. Take a break and at least cruise at 200 for a few months.


i meant this is pushing it. wasnt gunna go higher.
as a side note ive been meaning to ask if a cruise is necesary if panels are in check
once I get bp taken care of, what purpose would a cruise serve? leveps are already in check


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Geezus fuck.
> 
> I've been incredibly patient with you bud. I took time to write the whole post above.
> 
> ...


cardio would help a good bit too right?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

I think @BigBaldBeardGuy was right. This guy has the tendencies of an addict.
@Valdosta were you addicted to other drugs in your past?
I believe you are relatively young. The guys here just don't want you to ruin your health. Don't keep 'pushing' it until you have pushed too far. Be sensible.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I think @BigBaldBeardGuy was right. This guy has the tendencies of an addict.
> @Valdosta were you addicted to other drugs in your past?
> I believe you are relatively young. The guys here just don't want you to ruin your health. Don't keep 'pushing' it until you have pushed too far. Be sensible.


no rec drug use


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i meant this is pushing it. wasnt gunna go higher.
> as a side note ive been meaning to ask if a cruise is necesary if panels are in check
> once I get bp taken care of, what purpose would a cruise serve? leveps are already in check


fair enough on not going higher. You need to give your body a bit of a break. By not going on a cruise for a while you are pushing it still imo. Others may disagree. If you don't cruise and stay at the same dose, I recommend monitoring BP every day and getting bloods monthly.


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

You're being such an insolent ingrate right now, do you not fucking understand that?

you're acting like a fucking dope fiend, it's abhorrent.

everyone has been doing nothing but being patient and putting your best interest in mind yet you're just sitting here pissing on everyone's boots instead.

Your BP is not something indian pharma can fucking fix, getting off gear and seeing a fucking doctor can though.
There is a root cause to it and if you don't identify and attack the problem you're going to fucking end up dead you dumb cunt.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> cardio would help a good bit too right?


So you ignored my "I've been incredibly patient" part, I see.

I'm done. Whooooosh... there's the sound of everyone vacating your thread.

Nobody wants to help someone that can't be helped.

Yes, I realize you didn't ask for help. That's our fault, I suppose, for having compassion and wanting to prevent someone from slowly damaging themself.

Look at Connor the Retard. He did EXACTLY what you are doing. Now his life has changed and he wants to get off the juice. He's going to live with regret now.

You are "Valdosta the Retard"

I'm out. Stupid is what stupid does. Enjoy! "Everything WAS fine though"


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

Well sorry guys. didnt go well

I'll continue to post major milestones here and occasional progress pics


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Well sorry guys. didnt go well
> 
> I'll continue to post major milestones here and occasional progress pics


I'll be waiting for the obituary.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Well sorry guys. didnt go well
> 
> I'll continue to post major milestones here and occasional progress pics


Honestly...


Don't bother.

You've made it clear that you're gonna continue to be reckless regardless of what anybody here says to you.

I, for one, have no interest in seeing you document your slow, painstaking suicide.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Honestly...
> 
> 
> Don't bother.
> ...


I agree. 

Worse would be a newb reviewing this thread a year from now and drawing the same idiotic conclusion: no side effects to perma-blasting and using 1.5 grams of Testosterone so g2g, bruh!


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 19, 2022)

He is either a troll or has some kind of learning, reading, comprehension, disability thing going.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> He is either a troll or has some kind of learning, reading, comprehension, disability thing going.


Ya mean to tell me he *MIGHT* be a retard or at least half a tard?


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ya mean to tell me he *MIGHT* be a retard or at least half a tard?


Maybe a Fuck-tard, Full-tard or Half-tard, but a tard non the less.


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

it's a miracle he's all alone in college without his tard wrangler. I guess they'll give anyone independence these days.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 19, 2022)

Hey..fuck it...He knows everything..

RiRo went out of his way to help him with his training... He fucked that up and half-assed it and did it his way.. Then got mad at everyone for telling him his half-assed way is wrong.. He continues to do it his own way and stay full of piss and vinegar about it

Now everyone is telling him he is going about his gear intake the wrong way, but insists he is fine and has it figured out.. (even though he is stage 2 hyper tension)

I had two friends die from drugs in the last two years.. One was heart failure at 42 years old that was gear related.. He knew everything too.. Believe me, we all tried telling him blasting like he did, for as long he did, was nuts.. Stubborn know-it-all fucker

Get your dense head out of your ass Valdosta, and start listening to these guys..


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Maybe a Fuck-tard, Full-tard or Half-tard, but a tard non the less.


Ah…. Keeping with the times he’s an “inclusive tard” welcoming of every type of tard regardless of race, gender, religion, beliefs. A politically correct Tard.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Well sorry guys. didnt go well
> 
> I'll continue to post major milestones here and occasional progress pics


Continue?  What major milestones have you hit so far?  >10K total test and the ability to bench 225 for sets of 6?   

Actually, nevermind.


----------



## Yano (Jul 19, 2022)

This just belongs here for a sound track ...


----------



## Dex (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> mid cycle bloodwork
> @iGone


My H/H is identical to yours and I'm only on 175mg/wk. Damn.


----------



## Dex (Jul 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You don’t consider 150 systolic a side effect?  That’s stage two hyperextension.


Yes, but it is secondary hypertension more than likely.


----------



## Dex (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Is ny risk to return ratio really that bad here? It seems like I can push it


That's the problem. It would have been better to get bad bloodwork. Now, I'm afraid you will push it further and cause some serious damage.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Hey..fuck it...He knows everything..
> 
> RiRo went out of his way to help him with his training... He fucked that up and half-assed it and did it his way.. Then got mad at everyone for telling him his half-assed way is wrong.. He continues to do it his own way and stay full of piss and vinegar about it
> 
> ...


Got any more info on the 42 year old?  Interested in knowing how long he was blasting and how much he was using etc..
Also did he already have existing conditions, in shape?, etc..
Did he get regular bloods?
Did he use rec drugs, drink, stay up late.....?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Honestly...
> 
> 
> Don't bother.
> ...



Meanwhile he "Can't stop puking" because he has switched from chicken to nothing but milk and Whey for all his food...

Reckless is his middle name, irresponsibility is his first name.

How you can be 185 with 1.5g Test base, contemplating 500mg Anadrol at other times.
All while permablasting gear.

Nonsensical


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Got any more info on the 42 year old?  Interested in knowing how long he was blasting and how much he was using etc..
> Also did he already have existing conditions, in shape?, etc..
> Did he get regular bloods?
> Did he use rec drugs, drink, stay up late.....?


Lifter, No pre-exisitng conditions that Ive ever known of.

My best friend in high school and first guy I started to go to Worlds Gym in Florida back in the late 90s right after school.. He did some time in the Army

I wasnt with him when he died, but I was in touch with him and know he was still full blasting.  I would tell him he should slow the fuck down some and that we arent 20 anymore..

He died of a heart attack at 42..Almost 2 years ago and left a son behind..They didnt say it was drug related, ( i was amazed it wasnt) but man he had been going heavy for the better part of 20 years.. I never knew him to get into other drugs..He loved lifting, using gear and saying, "i want to be the biggest mother fucker to walk on this Earth"

If he was smarter about it and listened to people, maybe he still be here?  I dont know..

Ive said a few times since Ive joined here..i wish I knew a lot of this info back then myself..I was stubborn too


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2022)

We need to start a poll.... 

-Stroke 
-Heart Attack 
-Kidney Damage (my vote) 
-Other catastrophic event
-Come out relatively fine.


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

Stroke or aneurysm for my vote


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> We need to start a poll....
> 
> -Stroke
> -Heart Attack
> ...



Kidney
Due to his insane eating habits and decision to try 500mg Anadrol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Meanwhile he "Can't stop puking" because he has switched from chicken to nothing but milk and Whey for all his food...
> 
> Reckless is his middle name, irresponsibility is his first name.
> 
> ...


Nonsensical is how you named him. 

Irresponsibility Reckless???? 

I think you meant Reckless Irresponsibility.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nonsensical is how you named him.
> 
> Irresponsibility Reckless????
> 
> I think you meant Reckless Irresponsibility.



lol autocorrect

I meant Irresponsibly Reckless


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol autocorrect
> 
> I meant Irresponsibly Reckless


Ah… that makes sense. 🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> We need to start a poll....
> 
> -Stroke
> -Heart Attack
> ...


You forgot Left ventricular hypertrophy (likely already has this), enlarged ventricles, and low ejection fraction. That's my guess based on the blood pressure and bloodwork. Kidney damage also is a consequence of unchecked high blood pressure.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You forgot Left ventricular hypertrophy (likely already has this), enlarged ventricles, and low ejection fraction. That's my guess based on the blood pressure and bloodwork. Kidney damage also is a consequence of unchecked high blood pressure.


That falls under "OTHER".  😁


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> We need to start a poll....
> 
> -Stroke
> -Heart Attack
> ...





CohibaRobusto said:


> You forgot Left ventricular hypertrophy (likely already has this), enlarged ventricles, and low ejection fraction. That's my guess based on the blood pressure and bloodwork. Kidney damage also is a consequence of unchecked high blood pressure.



🙄 It’s not that bad. Be realistic with the kid. 

IF HE CONTINUES doing steroids this way, then yes, absolutely there will be bad consequences. 

It’s not too late to change it without consequences. 

Again, 1.5 grams of testosterone isn’t innately BAD. It’s less than what a lot of other guys run (with multiple compounds). He’s just using double to triple the amount he needs to. 

Oh BTW, that’s assuming that he’s actually USING 1.5 grams/week. This could all be bad attention, which would explain the decent bloodwork. You know, kinda like inventing a fake girlfriend that joins the forum then dumps your ass and disappears from the forum.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Lifter, No pre-exisitng conditions that Ive ever known of.
> 
> My best friend in high school and first guy I started to go to Worlds Gym in Florida back in the late 90s right after school.. He did some time in the Army
> 
> ...


If they didn't do an autopsy they would not know but I am guessing his heart was enlarged. Was he on GH too?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> We need to start a poll....
> 
> -Stroke
> -Heart Attack
> ...


Based on his bloods and his high BP, Im saying heart attack or stroke first although his cholesterol is in good shape.
If he abuses orals, then yeah, his kidneys and/or liver are gonna pay the price.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Kidney
> Due to his insane eating habits and decision to try 500mg Anadrol


DaFuq does someone try 500mg Anadrol? That is a new one to me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🙄 It’s not that bad. Be realistic with the kid.
> 
> IF HE CONTINUES doing steroids this way, then yes, absolutely there will be bad consequences.
> 
> ...


yeah but the >10k total test- seems to be close to true at least


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🙄 It’s not that bad. Be realistic with the kid.
> 
> IF HE CONTINUES doing steroids this way, then yes, absolutely there will be bad consequences.
> 
> ...


3ccs of SB test C 250 pinned mon and thurs. last week did tues and fri so thurs would be 48hrs after injection

prob will lower dose next blast. seems like i can easily get into the 4000+ territory with under a gram.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If they didn't do an autopsy they would not know but I am guessing his heart was enlarged. Was he on GH too?


At the time, Im not sure.

I dont want it to seem like Im comparing him to Valdosta, everybody is different..  But for him to stop being a hard-head dense asshole and listen to the guys that know.. That goes for training and gear


----------



## iGone (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> prob will lower dose next blast. seems like i can easily get into the 4000+ territory with under a gram.


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## eazy (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> We need to start a poll....
> 
> -Stroke
> -Heart Attack
> ...


Does prostate issue count as other?


----------



## Dex (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Meanwhile he "Can't stop puking" because he has switched from chicken to nothing but milk and Whey for all his food...
> 
> Reckless is his middle name, irresponsibility is his first name.
> 
> ...


Bro, he is 196lbs now.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> Does prostate issue count as other?



I mean
Thats a given as like 70% of the Male population wi experience some sort of Prostate issue

Id say hes assured of ot as a heavy gear user.

Im gonna have to petition @CJ to disallow prostate from the contest as i thi k you have chosen an unfair advantage lol


----------



## Dex (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> We need to start a poll....
> 
> -Stroke
> -Heart Attack
> ...


What was his kidney function? I must have missed it on the labs.


----------



## Dex (Jul 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🙄 It’s not that bad. Be realistic with the kid.
> 
> IF HE CONTINUES doing steroids this way, then yes, absolutely there will be bad consequences.
> 
> ...


I guess it isn't as bad as 500mg/daily like a study in my textbook. lol


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2022)

Dex said:


> What was his kidney function? I must have missed it on the labs.


Chronic high blood pressure is one of the most common causes of kidney failure.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> Does prostate issue count as other?





silentlemon1011 said:


> I mean
> Thats a given as like 70% of the Male population wi experience some sort of Prostate issue
> 
> Id say hes assured of ot as a heavy gear user.
> ...


🤔🤔🤔

I'll allow it, but only if he dies from it before age 50.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 19, 2022)

Dex said:


> Bro, he is 196lbs now.


thanks
obviously impossible to tell what fraction of that is solid progress though


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thanks
> obviously impossible to tell what fraction of that is solid progress though


Its all Milk Bloat


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 23, 2022)

todays day one of humapro. had 4 servings so far.
I feel like this supplement is the driving factor behind the differences between my and @RiR0's physique


----------



## iGone (Jul 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> I feel like this supplement is the driving factor behind the differences between my and @RiR0's physique


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 23, 2022)

Lawddd what have I been missing out on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 24, 2022)

In that case, fuck finishing my current Aminos, humapro or bust!


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 24, 2022)

had a blood pressure scare, my monitor appears to be bunk.
blood pressure still slightly high, going to work on it before it becomes a problem.
weights coming on. im longing for a cut soon, though


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

Figured out how to use the straps so I can start taking traps til failure. Haven't targetted them in years


----------



## iGone (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Figured out how to use the straps so I can start taking traps til failure. Haven't targetted them in years
> View attachment 25787


You should target those toothpicks you're standing on.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> You should target those toothpicks you're standing on.


sounds like ur targetting them pretty hard 😭😭

every time i start making progress on my quads my knees start giving me problems though  sucks. I've recently found i can overload them with partial range of motion on leg press, but thats all i've had to bank on recently


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> sounds like ur targetting them pretty hard 😭😭
> 
> every time i start making progress on my quads my knees start giving me problems though  sucks. I've recently found i can overload them with partial range of motion on leg press, but thats all i've had to bank on recently


So why not add in 1.5 grams of Deca? I hear it helps with joint pain! That would get you up to 3.5G of gear per week, you would have your pro card for sure.....

edit:1.5 Test, 1.5 Deca, .5 Anadrol


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> So why not add in 1.5 grams of Deca? I hear it helps with joint pain! That would get you up to 3.5G of gear per week, you would have your pro card for sure.....


I want to thumbs up but that math...


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I want to thumbs up but that math...


1.5 test 1.5 Deca and .5 anadrol?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 3, 2022)

Oh didn't realize he was actually running a half g of adrol


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

well i did forget to mention i added 75mg of dbol pre/wo this week, so it nearly checks out


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Oh didn't realize he was actually running a half g of adrol


he made it up


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> 3ccs of SB test C 250 pinned mon and thurs. last week did tues and fri so thurs would be 48hrs after injection
> 
> prob will lower dose next blast. seems like i can easily get into the 4000+ territory with under a gram.


You're a fucking idiot


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Oh didn't realize he was actually running a half g of adrol


I thought he did, my bad then. I can't keep up with this fools protocol! lol


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

I saw this post and thought he was, I obviously missed something.


silentlemon1011 said:


> Kidney
> Due to his insane eating habits and decision to try 500mg Anadrol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> sounds like ur targetting them pretty hard 😭😭
> 
> every time i start making progress on my quads my knees start giving me problems though  sucks. I've recently found i can overload them with partial range of motion on leg press, but thats all i've had to bank on recently


Have you tried wearing knee sleaves?









						Products
					

The US distributor of SBD Apparel, the market leader in supports, clothing and accessories for strength and fitness. Used by powerlifters, strongmen, weightlifters and other strength athletes across the world.




					us.sbdapparel.com
				




These helped me a lot.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I saw this post and thought he was, I obviously missed something.


i wanted to a while back but everyone said just run something else. and i was too poor to afford that much adrol anyway lol


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Have you tried wearing knee sleaves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i havent. for some reason i feel the shin and knee pull apart when theres a lot of tension on my quads; the shin like twists out and away. will they help with that sort of thing?


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 25789


Branch is ‘shopped like a mfker in that pic lol


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 25789


You won the internet today

--------------------


Branch was and still is a Goddamn animal..he posted a pic of his quads the other day...lol...47 y.o.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i havent. for some reason i feel the shin and knee pull apart when theres a lot of tension on my quads; the shin like twists out and away. will they help with that sort of thing?


It puts some compression on the knee, so I would think so. What you're describing sounds odd though. I've never heard that.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> had a blood pressure scare, my monitor appears to be bunk.
> blood pressure still slightly high, going to work on it before it becomes a problem.
> weights coming on. im longing for a cut soon, though


Dude you’re carrying like 15lbs of water. You honestly don’t even look like you’re running gear. What do you think is even developed? 
You’ve got no arms, chest or shoulders


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Dude you’re carrying like 15lbs of water. You honestly don’t even look like you’re running gear. What do you think is even developed?
> You’ve got no arms, chest or shoulders


so ur saying ive got good quads?



but ur the only one here saying that. uve been blasting for so long and surrounding yourself by others in the same stage as you that your perspectives completely warped.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> so ur saying ive got good quads?
> 
> 
> 
> but ur the only one here saying that. uve been blasting for so long and surrounding yourself by others in the same stage as you that your perspectives completely warped.


Perception*


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> so ur saying ive got good quads?
> 
> 
> 
> but ur the only one here saying that. uve been blasting for so long and surrounding yourself by others in the same stage as you that your perspectives completely warped.


No I’m saying you have no real development. 
Nope not warped. I’ve been basically coaching people for free for over a decade lots of average non drugged lifestyle clients. 
I’m extremely objective.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No I’m saying you have no really development.
> Nope not warped. I’ve been basically coaching people for free for over a decade lots of average non drugged lifestyle clients.
> I’m extremely objective.


Fuck, don't look at my pictures please


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No I’m saying you have no really development.
> Nope not warped. I’ve been basically coaching people for free for over a decade lots of average non drugged lifestyle clients.
> I’m extremely objective.


No, you aren't.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> No, you aren't.


I definitely am. You’re in denial. You’re also water logged which would explain your high bp scare. 
You’re also going to eventually fuck your kidneys for a physique that wouldn’t be competitive in a local am natural competition.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Fuck, don't look at my pictures please


You don’t think you have a better physique than Valdosta?
You’re avi looks good buddy


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You don’t think you have a better physique than Valdosta?
> You’re avi looks good buddy


I appreciate it but I still have a lot of work to do before I'm happy


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I appreciate it but I still have a lot of work to do before I'm happy


That’s an eternal pursuit. 
You have a good shape


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s an eternal pursuit.
> You have a good shape


Thanks brother I appreciate it


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You won the internet today
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah I’ve seen some recent training vids he had with Martin fitz. He looks great


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No I’m saying you have no real development.
> Nope not warped. I’ve been basically coaching people for free for over a decade lots of average non drugged lifestyle clients.
> I’m extremely objective.


Gotta love those non paying clients ;p


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

PZT said:


> Gotta love those non paying clients ;p


I’ve got a job and I never really felt right charging people. I’ve had maybe 5 people total pay me in over 10 years.


----------



## iGone (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No I’m saying you have no real development.
> Nope not warped. I’ve been basically coaching people for free for over a decade lots of average non drugged lifestyle clients.
> I’m extremely objective.


It's a blessing and a curse you stay out of my log lmao


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> It's a blessing and a curse you stay out of my log lmao


I get soooo nervous every time I see.... "Rir0 has commented on your post"


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I saw this post and thought he was, I obviously missed something.



He created a thread about it.

Was depressingly stupid.

At least he didnt actually do ot


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> No, you aren't.


Where’s the end point? I guess the blood pressure “scare” wasn’t enough? When’s this cycle end?


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Where’s the end point? I guess the blood pressure “scare” wasn’t enough? When’s this cycle end?


it turned out the bp monitor was wrong. my goals to get to a morning weight of 205, then stay around that body weight recomping down to  perceived 12ish% bf.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Where’s the end point? I guess the blood pressure “scare” wasn’t enough? When’s this cycle end?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> it turned out the bp monitor was wrong. my goals to get to a morning weight of 205, then stay around that body weight recomping down to  perceived 12ish% bf.


750 mg/week wouldn’t work for that?
500 mg/week would work.

You’re wasting money. And you’re always bitching about not having any money.

Do you really believe your “results” are better on 1.5 grams?


----------



## iGone (Aug 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 750 mg/week wouldn’t work for that?
> 500 mg/week would work.
> 
> You’re wasting money. And you’re always bitching about not having any money.
> ...



I'm convinced that in his mind this is the answer and he truly believes his diet and training are on point.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm convinced that in his mind this is the answer and he truly believes his diet and training are on point.


But to run 1.5 grams and only get the results he’s gotten? He’s gonna have to double or triple to get REAL results. @Valdosta looks average.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But to run 1.5 grams and only get the results he’s gotten? He’s gonna have to double or triple to get REAL results. @Valdosta looks average.


But 1.5 grams is only 0.0529 ounces. Doesn't seem like too much now, does it!!!  😁


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> so ur saying ive got good quads?
> 
> 
> 
> but ur the only one here saying that. uve been blasting for so long and surrounding yourself by others in the same stage as you that your perspectives completely warped.


This right here says it all. TROLL, 💯


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> I get soooo nervous every time I see.... "Rir0 has commented on your post"
> 
> View attachment 25802


I'm just waiting to get hammered on. Trying to stay under the radar. ** cohiba updates log at 2am**


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm just waiting to get hammered on. Trying to stay under the radar. ** cohiba updates log at 2am**


I follow everyone’s log with a watchful eye waiting to pounce


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> I get soooo nervous every time I see.... "Rir0 has commented on your post"
> 
> View attachment 25802


Yeah and I told your ass to get on stage.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> This right here says it all. TROLL, 💯


the top line is obviously a joke.
He comes to my thread and pretends I have 0 muscle. I was this height at 110 pounds before. I know what 0 muscle looks like on my frame. He's obviously just coming into my thread to troll me. He isn't being objective at all


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the top line is obviously a joke.
> He comes to my thread and pretends I have 0 muscle. I was this height at 110 pounds before. I know what 0 muscle looks like on my frame. He's obviously just coming into my thread to troll me. He isn't being objective at all



It is objective

You run a tonne of gear but dont look good enough to warrant it.

Other guys who look worse than you, get kudos due to the progress they make, the questions they ask and the intelligent approach they use to food and training.

Its not that youre the worst built here
Its that youre the worst built here in 1.5g of Test


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the top line is obviously a joke.
> He comes to my thread and pretends I have 0 muscle. I was this height at 110 pounds before. I know what 0 muscle looks like on my frame. He's obviously just coming into my thread to troll me. He isn't being objective at all


He’s being objective. For someone that is taking 1.5 grams of testosterone, you have no muscle.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s being objective. For someone that is taking 1.5 grams of testosterone, you have no muscle.



Beat ya to it
And mine sounds more profound too


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s being objective. For someone that is taking 1.5 grams of testosterone, you have no muscle.


thats objective. thats not what he's doing. saying I have 0 muscle or dont look like ive ever trained are completely false.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thats objective. thats not what he's doing. saying I have 0 muscle or dont look like ive ever trained are completely false.



Subjectively


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thats objective. thats not what he's doing. saying I have 0 muscle or dont look like ive ever trained are completely false.


Is that what I said?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

I didn’t say you have 0 muscle you retard. You’re chest, arms, delts, and legs aren’t developed and you wouldn’t place in a local natural am show. You don’t look like you’ve been training consistently for a couple of years


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

You don’t have a good physique. Your back in one weird angled picture is okay. 
Nothing about you says steroids besides the 15lbs of water


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

How much muscle do you think you’d have if you actually dieted down to single digit bf?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How much muscle do you think you’d have if you actually dieted down to single digit bf?



Everyone thinks theyre massive and shredded until its time to Prep or get down to single digit.

Was a humbling experience for me
I thought going from 250 to 220, id look "Ridiculously peeled"

Nope, realized i had 15+ more lbs to go, to reach the desired aesthetic.


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Everyone thinks theyre massive and shredded until its time to Prep or get down to single digit.
> 
> Was a humbling experience for me
> I thought going from 250 to 220, id look "Ridiculously peeled"
> ...


Yup!!!!!!!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yup!!!!!!!!!!  🤣🤣🤣



Fuck you CJ
You look ridiculously ripped

You dont underatand my struggle
Lmao


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fuck you CJ
> You look ridiculously ripped
> 
> You dont underatand my struggle
> Lmao


But I dropped 30 lbs, thought I'd only need 15. Still didn't get quite where I wanted to. 🤣🤣


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ve got a job and I never really felt right charging people. I’ve had maybe 5 people total pay me in over 10 years.


I’ve only had one pay lol. Currently have one NPC fitness girl that probably high aspirations than she’s mentally capable of and a 71 year old man. Lost a female competitive powerlifter, she was a beast and thought she could eventually qualify for a nationals but life kept her from the grind of a proper program. It is fun sharing knowledge though.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I didn’t say you have 0 muscle you retard. You’re chest, arms, delts, and legs aren’t developed and you wouldn’t place in a local natural am show. You don’t look like you’ve been training consistently for a couple of years


Those shows don’t really have great turn outs though. I’ve seen a many social media post “1st place”, mfker you were the only one in the class! Lol


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2022)

PZT said:


> Those shows don’t really have great turn outs though. I’ve seen a many social media post “1st place”, mfker you were the only one in the class! Lol


Still the truth!!! 😉


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> Still the truth!!! 😉


Fo sho


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 4, 2022)

My training partner (@RiR0) was unable to make it today. Said his tummy was still hurting.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> My training partner (@RiR0) was unable to make it today. Said his tummy was still hurting.


You’re nowhere near my level to train with me. 
Is this supposed to be impressive? 
You look like you’re holding 20lbs of water.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Bloated bitch wouldn’t make it through 1/3 of a set of one exercise with me


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Hey come off everything and see what’s left 😂


----------



## Dex (Aug 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> My training partner (@RiR0) was unable to make it today. Said his tummy was still hurting.


Terrible quality on the pic. Where are you?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> My training partner (@RiR0) was unable to make it today. Said his tummy was still hurting.


Val. C’mon. I thought you were a young guy. You look old in that picture. Totally puffed out. Well, you look like me. I’m 47 though.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> My training partner (@RiR0) was unable to make it today. Said his tummy was still hurting.


Is that presser


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> My training partner (@RiR0) was unable to make it today. Said his tummy was still hurting.


I've seen clearer pictures of Bigfoot. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 5, 2022)

@Valdosta ‘s camera


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 5, 2022)

That shirt makes him look like he's expecting any day now. His state must have had a trigger ban.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Well that backfired quickly


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Can’t decide if he’s built like a 50 year old gym teacher or a lesbian softball player


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Unless he had arm and leg transplants there's no way that's him.  He posted it in chat earlier too.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Unless he had arm and leg transplants there's no way that's him.  He posted it in chat earlier too.


Are you insinuating that @Valdosta might be lying to us???? 😱


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you insinuating that @Valdosta might be lying to us???? 😱


Nobody every lies on the internet and everything is 100% real.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

He's going to post pics of his $100K truck next.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Nobody every lies on the internet and everything is 100% real.


That’s better. @Valdosta would never ever stretch the truth. He is infallible and unflappable. (Or something like that).


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

What is that weird tattoo on his forearm


----------



## TomJ (Aug 5, 2022)

PZT said:


> Those shows don’t really have great turn outs though. I’ve seen a many social media post “1st place”, mfker you were the only one in the class! Lol


Me taking "first place novice, first place true novice, first place div D, first place novice men's Physique, first place true novice men's Physique" 

And I'll be damn sure to add it ALL to my forum sign to flex my 1st out of 1 competitors status 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That shirt makes him look like he's expecting any day now. His state must have had a trigger ban.


i forgot to keep my stomache flexxed 😭


Trendkill said:


> Unless he had arm and leg transplants there's no way that's him.  He posted it in chat earlier too.


i suck at posing


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s better. @Valdosta would never ever stretch the truth. He is infallible and unflappable. (Or something like that).


e tu brutus 😭 one of the last opinions i value on here 


RiR0 said:


> What is that weird tattoo on his forearm


shadow. no tats. i make rash decisions. id regret it


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i forgot to keep my stomache flexxed 😭
> 
> i suck at posing
> 
> ...


If you weren’t carrying 20lbs of bloat you wouldn’t have to worry about sucking in your gut


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i forgot to keep my stomache flexxed 😭
> 
> i suck at posing
> 
> ...


I’m trying to give it to you straight man. I really think this experiment of yours has run it’s course.  1,500 mg is too much. That picture should really show that to you. You’re very puffy. At least lower your testosterone dose down to 750 mg/week and see what happens there.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 5, 2022)

Somebody get Cohagen or Richter on the phone...I found Quatto


----------



## PZT (Aug 5, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Me taking "first place novice, first place true novice, first place div D, first place novice men's Physique, first place true novice men's Physique"
> 
> And I'll be damn sure to add it ALL to my forum sign to flex my 1st out of 1 competitors status
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Medals for daysssss lol


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> My training partner (@RiR0) was unable to make it today. Said his tummy was still hurting.


That right there is Body by Alfredo


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> well i did forget to mention i added 75mg of dbol pre/wo this week, so it nearly checks out


75 mg of dbol would have me looking like the Michellin Man and needing a few time outs during sex


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> well i did forget to mention i added 75mg of dbol pre/wo this week, so it nearly checks out


Here’s a good example of what dbol does…




☝️ July 24 and today. You need to stop the stupid dbol.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Here’s a good example of what dbol does…
> 
> View attachment 25868
> 
> ...


test is just boring (
i have sdrol 🤔


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Here’s a good example of what dbol does…
> 
> View attachment 25868
> 
> ...




It turns you from tan to pale too? 
So his stomach got bigger and maybe his quads did too. The picture on the left looks better. Your experiment sucks @Valdosta. Time to put on the brakes and revaluate your approach.
Also that's def a tattoo brah, who you trying to kid?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> test is just boring (
> i have sdrol 🤔


You need to stop. Honest. 

I’m trying really hard to be patient but you’re starting to drive me crazy the way the trolls do here. 

You sit and think “hmmmm… 1,500 mg of test isn’t doing enough, let’s add 75 mg/day of dbol.”

That’s retarded beyond anything presser would say. Especially if you already have gyno. Dbol is the worst for gyno. 

Superdrol isn’t even an option. Your blood pressure scare didn’t bother you at all. Someone call an ambulance, @Valdosta is going to stroke out. 

You need to listen or I’m going to write you off as a troll, man.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> test is just boring (
> i have sdrol 🤔


sdrol is also boring


have you tried bath salts?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> It turns you from tan to pale too?
> So his stomach got bigger and maybe his quads did too. The picture on the left looks better. Your experiment sucks @Valdosta. Time to put on the brakes and revaluate your approach.
> Also that's def a tattoo brah, who you trying to kid?


He’s holding a ton of water. As soon as he drops the dbol he’ll look like the picture on the left. Except he’ll have no shirtless option because he’ll be embarrassed by his swinging titties.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You need to stop. Honest.
> 
> I’m trying really hard to be patient but you’re starting to drive me crazy the way the trolls do here.
> 
> ...


I mean 75 mg dbol a day is insane isn't it? Who the fuck does that? If you do I would think you would keep it a super short run.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> test is just boring (
> i have sdrol 🤔


Fuck it run the sdrol 40-50mg a day with the dbol. 
Do you know why the dbol is making you a water buffalo?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I mean 75 mg dbol a day is insane isn't it? Who the fuck does that? If you do I would think you would keep it a super short run.


75mg is insane for a guy his size yes.
No it’s not inherently crazy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck it run the sdrol 40-50mg a day with the dbol.
> Do you know why the dbol is making you a water buffalo?


Cause his estrogen probably went from 150 to 300??


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 5, 2022)

The old throw more drugs at it way of thinking.
If it was all about the drugs these noobs would be competing on stage. If 1.5 grams of Test isn't enough you're doing something horribly wrong.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 75mg is insane for a guy his size yes.
> No it’s not inherently crazy


Not enough humapro is my guess


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

What’s crazy is with all these drugs if he was truly lean and dry he’d maybe weigh 150-160


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Not enough humapro is my guess


ik ur meming but i feel like adding humapros better than adding drugs. very happy with the decision. went through a whole tub last week
dietary improvements > cycle improvements


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ik ur meming but i feel like adding humapros better than adding drugs. very happy with the decision. went through a whole tub last week
> dietary improvements > cycle improvements


It's an improvement upon an absolutely terrible, garbage, asscancer baseline

Wanna make another dietary improvement?

Learn how to boil water you fucking mongoloid.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ik ur meming but i feel like adding humapros better than adding drugs. very happy with the decision. went through a whole tub last week
> dietary improvements > cycle improvements


I’m out. Total horse shit. Go fuck yourself @Valdosta you’re no different than the trolls that come here. 

You make a fucking mockery of the shit we are passionate about. It’s because you literally have nothing else in your life. 

Fuck. This forum is a big fucking joke.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ik ur meming but i feel like adding humapros better than adding drugs. very happy with the decision. went through a whole tub last week
> dietary improvements > cycle improvements


You shit posted me you ignorant fuck. Ok I'm done trying to talk to you about common sense. I hope you succeed at killing yourself soon.
This song makes me think of you....bitch.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ik ur meming but i feel like adding humapros better than adding drugs. very happy with the decision. went through a whole tub last week
> dietary improvements > cycle improvements


Yes the dietary is the problem here. 😏


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

I could give two fucks if this retard kill’s himself. 
My comments have nothing to do with helping him. 
My comments are simply for other people trying to learn to show that this kid is a fucking moron/troll


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

In fact a part of me hopes this piece of shit dies or ends up fucked up for the rest of his life to serve as a lesson to others


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I could give two fucks if this retard kill’s himself.
> My comments have nothing to do with helping him.
> My comments are simply for other people trying to learn to show that this kid is a fucking moron/troll


yeah, but he's the kind of fuck that is the poster boy for asshats that claim steroids are so bad and they kill you. I bet this dumb fuck is on all kinds of rec drugs too.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, but he's the kind of fuck that is the poster boy for asshats that claim steroids are so bad and they kill you. I bet this dumb fuck is on all kinds of rec drugs too.


no. rec drugs are for hedenists. im here for self improvement.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, but he's the kind of fuck that is the poster boy for asshats that claim steroids are so bad and they kill you. I bet this dumb fuck is on all kinds of rec drugs too.


posts a scott weiland song then complains about rec drugs... ok


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> no. rec drugs are for hedenists. im here for self improvement.


*hedonists

You'd probably be better off both mentally and physically if you traded steroids for a stack of books and a weed habit.

As it stands, the only thing you're improving is your ability to mask laziness with drugs.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

The drug might be different, but make no mistake @Valdosta 


You're a fucking crackhead.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ik ur meming but i feel like adding humapros better than adding drugs. very happy with the decision. went through a whole tub last week
> dietary improvements > cycle improvements


This is such a valdosta thing to do...

***hears about humapro, goes through a tub in 1 week***

Dude, I actually like you, you remind me of myself when I was young- only I did recreational "hedonistic" drugs, not steroids.

Humapro is like really low calorie protein, and you are trying to grow, so fuck humapro. You should be downing this stuff:

MuscleMeds Carnivor Mass Chocolate Big Steer 1250 Bucket, 15 Lb https://a.co/d/7hHlokP

You might want to change the topic with these guys to diet and get down to the real nitty gritty of what's going on here with you. If you talk diet, I guarantee you will not get hammered as much, and you may pick up some useful stuff.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> posts a scott weiland song then complains about rec drugs... ok


Have you listened to the song genius?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> This is such a valdosta thing to do...
> 
> ***hears about humapro, goes through a tub in 1 week***
> 
> ...


He doesn’t care. Guys hammered him about diet and training. 
I tried to help him with training after he asked me and he basically spit in my face. 
He doesn’t do this because he loves the grind and hard work. 
He doesn’t care about the lifestyle or even want to learn 
He’s lazy and is looking for the quickest way to get results with the minimal amount of actual effort. 
What he doesn’t realize is there is no shortcut and if that ever actually does occur to him he will be done. 
Hes a drug addict. He’s afraid to stop the drugs because he knows in the back of his head that he doesn’t have the knowledge or drive to progress or even keep what little tissue he’s actually gained without them. 
As I said before if he’s was truly dry and lean he’d weigh 150-160lbs after blasting everything he can get his hands on. 

If you’re goal is to help him you’re wasting your time.


----------



## Tisatix (Aug 5, 2022)

The Humapro can’t be true lol. It’s 90 serving. That’s like 12.5-13 scoops a day. Lmao 🤣  must have tasted pretty good


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Have you listened to the song genius?


ya genius. ive got like 5 pics of him on my wall


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 5, 2022)

You should add a gram of tren to your cycle


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ya genius. ive got like 5 pics of him on my wall


And yet you wonder why women flee like you're the plague 😭


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> As I said before if he’s was truly dry and lean he’d weigh 150-160lbs after blasting everything he can get his hands on.


Nah, I think maybe 170lbs. What is his height?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> Nah, I think maybe 170lbs. What is his height?


No absolutely not. He’s 190-200 he’s not near lean and he’s holding about 15-20lbs of water.
I’ve seen enough people diet down.


----------



## iGone (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> Nah, I think maybe 170lbs. What is his height?


5'10 or 5'11 I think


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

iGone said:


> 5'10 or 5'11 I think


He wouldn’t even look like workouts with clothes on dieted down properly


----------



## iGone (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He wouldn’t even look like workouts with clothes on dieted down properly


Totally agree.
That's why I don't mind being a little higher bf 😂


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> Nah, I think maybe 170lbs. What is his height?


5 9


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ya genius. ive got like 5 pics of him on my wall


oh, well that's excessive.  Who the fuck has 5 pics of Scott Weiland on their wall???

The reference made by posting that song had nothing to do with Weiland's drug use.  That would be way too obvious.  The irony was that, oh, nevermind.....


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> oh, well that's excessive.  Who the fuck has 5 pics of Scott Weiland on their wall???
> 
> The reference made by posting that song had nothing to do with Weiland's drug use.  That would be way too obvious.  The irony was that, oh, nevermind.....


seemed like he was just calling me fat like rir0 does. maybe there was some deeper reasoning there


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> seemed like he was just calling me fat like rir0 does. maybe there was some deeper reasoning there


I didn’t call you fat you idiot. 
I said you’re not lean and you’re carrying about 15-20lbs of water. 
You have literally no reading comprehension skills


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> seemed like he was just calling me fat like rir0 does. maybe there was some deeper reasoning there


Must everything be explained to you down to the smallest detail???


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Must everything be explained to you down to the smallest detail???


Even then he still won’t quite understand


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> seemed like he was just calling me fat like rir0 does. maybe there was some deeper reasoning there


I wasn't calling you fat you fucking idiot. I was saying your experiment is horrible and you need to fucking stop. You looked better in the before picture. So you take all this shit to put your health at risk and look worse.
I was advising you to put the brakes on and come up with a better plan.

Oh and the dead and bloated song in reference to you is pretty self explanatory cuz that's where you are headed, you already got the bloated side of it down.


----------



## iGone (Aug 5, 2022)

At least he has titties to play with while he cranks it now, he doesn't even need a gf.


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> 5 9


Hmm, maybe 160-170lbs when lean then. It is hard to tell with very few pics. I'm at 178lbs and around 12ish bodyfat but I'm 6ft.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> Hmm, maybe 160-170lbs when lean then. It is hard to tell with very few pics. I'm at 178lbs and around 12ish bodyfat but I'm 6ft.


No way he’d be truly lean weighing 170.
12 isn’t truly lean.


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No way he’d be truly lean weighing 170.
> 12 isn’t truly lean.


Agree, 12 isn't completely lean. I was 10% or so but gained back 4lbs over the summer. But I would think he would have more muscle than I do since he has been training and blasting longer than me. I'm at my natural, didn't do a damn thing to look this way body right now.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> Agree, 12 isn't completely lean. I was 10% or so but gained back 4lbs over the summer. But I would think he would have more muscle than I do since he has been training and blasting longer than me. I'm at my natural, didn't do a damn thing to look this way body right now.


He should have more muscle but he’s wasted the drugs and doesn’t know how to train or diet. 

Pull him down to single digits and drop the water and he’d be skinny.
I’m telling I’ve seen enough people to know there’s no way he’d weigh more than 150-160.


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He should have more muscle but he’s wasted the drugs and doesn’t know how to train or diet.
> 
> Pull him down to single digits and drop the water and he’d be skinny.
> I’m telling I’ve seen enough people to know there’s no way he’d weigh more than 150-160.


That's depressing. I can't imagine being 205lbs on cycle  just to drop 50lbs of water/fat to get lean.


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> That's depressing. I can't imagine being 205lbs on cycle  just to drop 50lbs of water/fat to get lean.


Well don't gain 50 lbs of fat and water then.


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well don't gain 50 lbs of fat and water then.


But seriously, he was 185lbs at the beginning of summer. He must have gained some muscle.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No way he’d be truly lean weighing 170.
> 12 isn’t truly lean.


Yeah those fatass 12%ers... anyone not stage ready = not truly lean.


----------



## iGone (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Yeah those fatass 12%ers... anyone not stage ready = not truly lean.


12%-6% is a big fucking difference. 
I mean Christ, 12-8% is totally different.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Yeah those fatass 12%ers... anyone not stage ready = not truly lean.


Again you’re lack reading comprehension and intellect knows no bounds.
12% isn’t lean. 
No if you’re not in single digit bf you’re not truly lean you bloated estrogen bomb of shit


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> But seriously, he was 185lbs at the beginning of summer. He must have gained some muscle.


No idea, he posts the most blurry pics, like he's on a dating site trying to hide the mess.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

This dumbass is delusional and just like his sloth faced ex gf pic he posted shows he has no standards


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

iGone said:


> 12%-6% is a big fucking difference.
> I mean Christ, 12-8% is totally different.


yeah. since 12% is fat af. rir0's around a lot of high level people so he knows the true standards


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> yeah. since 12% is fat af. rir0's around a lot of high level people so he knows the true standards


Nope retard never said fat. I’m around all types of people and have helped 100s of average and overweight lifestyle people. 

You’re just honestly an idiot who’s work ethic reflects your intelligence and standards


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Again you’re lack reading comprehension and intellect knows no bounds.
> 12% isn’t lean.
> No if you’re not in single digit bf you’re not truly lean you bloated estrogen bomb of shit


ok fuckface. I'll abandon this thread and start a cut


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ok fuckface. I'll abandon this thread and start a cut


Abandon your wastefulness of air that others breathe


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

No man I hope and I want you to keep blasting drugs more and more 😂 I really do so die or become severely sick and never have a chance to procreate


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

A sign of an idiot is only thinking in extremes and a lack of objectivity


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

So Valdosta is there only lean and fat?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ok fuckface. I'll abandon this thread and start a cut


Yet another half measure.

Have some self-respect and just leave altogether.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Drop the drugs and in 3 months see what happens


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

You shit post me because you fucking know what will happen


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

iGone said:


> 12%-6% is a big fucking difference.
> I mean Christ, 12-8% is totally different.


For sure. It is hard mentally and physically to push below 10%.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> For sure. It is hard mentally and physically to push below 10%.


Is it? Why? It isn’t if you know what you’re doing. There’s really no reason to get above 10-12


----------



## iGone (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is it? Why? It isn’t if you know what you’re doing. There’s really no reason to get above 10-12


Implying I've been below 10-12 since I was 17

I will get there next year, no excuses. 
I've never put in the effort to properly diet down frankly.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

iGone said:


> Implying I've been below 10-12 since I was 17
> 
> I will get there next year, no excuses.
> I've never put in the effort to properly diet down frankly.


I really wish you’d hire a coach buddy. 
Work with them through a growth, maintenance and fatloss phase. 
You’d learn so much


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is it? Why? It isn’t if you know what you’re doing. There’s really no reason to get above 10-12


It wasn't hard as a teen prior to having 10%+ BF. But now it is a struggle. I got close to 10% for about a week in early June. Then vacation screwed my diet. Now, I'm finding it hard to get back down to there and push it further. 

I think it might be harder to stay lean when you don't have much muscle. Whether it be physically or mentally. It is hard to keep cutting when you see yourself getting too small. It is also hard for me to push the weights in a deficit and I'm feeling very weak.


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 6, 2022)

I never went over 750…….it was too much to maintain….600 is peak for me where positive gains out weigh feeling like shit.
That was @230 lbs


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is it? Why? It isn’t if you know what you’re doing. There’s really no reason to get above 10-12


Ummm, yeah there is.... Pizza, ice cream, and cookies!!! 🍕🍨🍪🤗🤗🤗


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ummm, yeah there is.... Pizza, ice cream, and cookies!!! 🍕🍨🍪🤗🤗🤗


That’s why you hike 20miles a day


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s why you hike 20miles a day


I want pizza soooooo fukkin bad today. 🤣🤣🤣

Settled for a salad with chicken breast, and no fat cottage cheese. Close. 😝


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> I want pizza soooooo fukkin bad today. 🤣🤣🤣


I’m telling Paul


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

You think you want pizza? That’s what my daughter is eating for dinner 😔 
I just have to sit and smell it


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m telling Paul


I mess up every week, and I feel so ashamed admitting it to him. Last week was too much candy at the movies with my kid. 

He's fine with it, but I feel like I'm letting him down. 😔


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You think you want pizza? That’s what my daughter is eating for dinner 😔
> I just have to sit and smell it


I'd definitely eat the crust. 🤣


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> I want pizza soooooo fukkin bad today. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Settled for a salad with chicken breast, and no fat cottage cheese. Close. 😝


325 calories per slice of cheese from 18" hand tossed pie. It adds up quick when you pound down 5 slices.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> 325 calories per slice of cheese from 18" hand tossed pie. It adds up quick when you pound down 5 slices.


And it’s worth every one


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> 325 calories per slice of cheese from 18" hand tossed pie. It adds up quick when you pound down 5 slices.


A serving size is the whole pie. What's this slice shit?!?  🤔


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> A serving size is the whole pie. What's this slice shit?!?  🤔


Exactly. Just like ice cream is 160 calories a gallon


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Exactly. Just like ice cream is 160 calories a gallon


You see those fukkers downsized the half gallon containers? They're only 1.5 quarts now. 

Assholes!!!!


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Exactly. Just like ice cream is 160 calories a gallon


OMG, that would be painful. I've done a pint before and it hurt. There was also a lot of regret and disgust when looking myself in the mirror.


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> You see those fukkers downsized the half gallon containers? They're only 1.5 quarts now.
> 
> Assholes!!!!


They are doing that a lot. Gatorade increased prices by 30% on the 32 ounce but also changed it to 28 ounces to fuck you some more.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> OMG, that would be painful. I've done a pint before and it hurt. There was also a lot of regret and disgust when looking myself in the mirror.


I’d be hurting for a couple of days.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> OMG, that would be painful. I've done a pint before and it hurt. There was also a lot of regret and disgust when looking myself in the mirror.


A pint???  🤣🤣🤣

I've eaten 3 half gallons in one sitting, then a lb of Hillshire Farms Little Smokies sausages cooked in a bottle of BBQ sauce, cuz....protein. 😂😂😂

Ice cream flavor was Vienna Mocha Chunk


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> A pint???  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I've eaten 3 half gallons in one sitting, then a lb of Hillshire Farms Little Smokies sausages cooked in a bottle of BBQ sauce, cuz....protein. 😂😂😂
> 
> Ice cream flavor was Vienna Mocha Chunk


No way you ate 1.5 gallons in a sitting. Really? I can't remember the nutrition facts but that sounds like a 7k calorie meal.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> No way you ate 1.5 gallons in a sitting. Really? I can't remember the nutrition facts but that sounds like a 7k calorie meal.


Without batting an eye. If I had more, I'd have kept going.


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Without batting an eye. If I had more, I'd have kept going.


I can't imagine. I might have hit 2500-3000 cals in a sitting and just felt like ass.


----------



## Bigburns (Nov 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What was your last "high" cycle of test? Was it a gram? and now you're jumping to 1.5 grams? Or where was it?
> 
> Everyone has a point, a limit, to the dose. The sides get in the way and you end up feeling like crap. It SOUNDS good when you plan it out and then about 6-8 weeks in you're like "holy fuck, what am I doing?" At that point, you already bonk out because you feel crappy and you spin your wheels. Just trying to steer you in the better direction before you hit that breaking point.
> 
> I think you're going to hit that only because most guys DO. But I don't know what your cycle history with test has been. Maybe I'm wrong and you've already done a heavy test cycle of 1,000 to 1,250 mg/week with no issues or problems. Most guys would rather scale it back and ENJOY what they are doing. Some hard cycles feel more like work than an enjoyable hobby.


This is on point 🫡


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 11, 2022)

We need you back Valdosta. UGBB isn’t the same without our resident punching bag


----------



## Stickler (Nov 12, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> We need you back Valdosta. UGBB isn’t the same without our resident punching bag


I mean.. it still CAN be..  just gotta find the right bag. .. amd there's plenty o' bags to go round.. me included sometimes I guess. Lol


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I mean.. it still CAN be..  just gotta find the right bag. .. amd there's plenty o' bags to go round.. me included sometimes I guess. Lol


Your a fucking retard


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 12, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Your a fucking retard


No. That didn’t have the right feel to it


----------



## Signsin1 (Nov 12, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Your a fucking retard


Damn it TBD..It's "Ruh tard"


----------

